# Dog Carriers



## puppylucy

Hey guys =] 

I have one rose-colored bag for my baby, Lucy (btw - I'm working on getting some pics up for you all)

I'm looking for another more everyday bag. I'd been going for the Juicy bag Susan has, but I've searched eveeeeerywhere and haven't found it =[

So - any suggestions? I'd love pics of all of your carriers, etc.

Thanks

Jessica


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Right now I have only one carrier and its from Petsmart-it was $24.99-its black with pink trim and has a pink paw print on the front of it-the only problem - it also says CAT in pink....(don't tell Ruby-she hasn't noticed it yet)







.... But its a nice size bag with plenty of ventilation which I love-here in Ca. it gets pretty warm-even in winter!! Today I mailed off my receipt and check and all for the Cesar Puchi Bag and am looking for another one myself.....I love the Juicy one too!!!!! Good luck finding the perfect carrier!!


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Feb 1 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Hey guys =]
> 
> I have one rose-colored bag for my baby, Lucy (btw - I'm working on getting some pics up for you all)
> 
> I'm looking for another more everyday bag. I'd been going for the Juicy bag Susan has, but I've searched eveeeeerywhere and haven't found it =[
> 
> So - any suggestions? I'd love pics of all of your carriers, etc.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jessica
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32879*


[/QUOTE]
Have you checked out Glamour Dog's site? She has some beautiful bags. Also, Neiman Marcus has a Burberry's bag which is dog-gone gorgeous...I'm searching for Susan's Juicy too. I had to settle for the smaller bag, which fits my dog very nicely with room to grow...let's just hope the breeder was right at 5.5lbs. If she's much bigger, it will be a tight squeeze. Right now she weighs about 3.75 lbs. and is 5 months.


----------



## littlepeanut

I have 2 bags. One is a Celltei bag which Peanut also sleeps in at home, I just open up all the 'windows' and leave it on the floor. The company really puts a lot of thought into making it a comfy and safe bag. 

Another one is a New York Dog bag from Petco. It's black with a mesh bone shaped window on the front side only, and it has a diagonal notch at one corner on top where the dog can stick his head out. It doesn't have much ventilation so if it's hot where you live I don't recommend it.

This is the celltei bag. They have other styles.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I love my Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet. I have the small size. 











OMG: I just went to Celltei's website. Lexi's picture is on it! Lexi's Famous


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 2 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I love my Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet.  I have the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG:  I just went to Celltei's website.  Lexi's picture is on it!  Lexi's Famous
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32928*


[/QUOTE]


Very cute picture!!!

I was waiting until Tini was full grown to buy another bag. I have a different one from PetSmart that is black with pink trim. It doesn't have any words or anything on it. You can only get it online. I really like it and Tini loves it. If it is on the floor she crawls in it and takes a little nap... Here it is

They have a really cute Barbie one they are selling now Barbie Bag

I love this Celltei bag... it's so girlie!!! Celtei bag

This one is cute too... Purple Bag

Oh man, now I want another bag so bad....


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 2 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I love my Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet.  I have the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG:  I just went to Celltei's website.  Lexi's picture is on it!  Lexi's Famous
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32928*


[/QUOTE]

Hey Lexi's mom, I just saw lexi on the celltei site and it said that if the company picks lexi to be in their 2006 calendar you get a free Celltei bag of your choice!!








http://celltei.com/ceca20.html
I think that's the right page. Oooh, good luck!!! And you have convinced me that I need the tote-o-pet now. She is too cute!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Yeah I saw that too! Still waiting to see the new 2005 designs.


----------



## pico's parent

Oh, I hope Lexi gets picked! She is just adorable and deserves to be featured.....I also saw Bailey? Is that SM's Bailey? don't we have a Bailey here?


----------



## Ladysmom

Maybe you can get 15 million dollars for letting them use Lexi's picture instead of a free bag like the guy on the instant coffee jar did! Did anyone hear about that?


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 2 2005, 08:34 AM
> *Oh man, now I want another bag so bad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32932*


[/QUOTE]

Me too!! Carriers are addictive!


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 2 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Maybe you can get 15 million dollars for letting them use Lexi's picture instead of a free bag like the guy on the instant coffee jar did! Did anyone hear about that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32982*


[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOSH! I saw that this morning on Good Morning America! Can you believe that? I am going to be on the hunt and find myself on something! With my luck it would be like Medimucil or something....


----------



## Quincymom

Oh I love Lexis bag. I want more bags now, too!
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 2 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I love my Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet.  I have the small size.
> 
> OMG:  I just went to Celltei's website.  Lexi's picture is on it!  Lexi's Famous
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32928*


[/QUOTE]

Kristi, Adorable photo! May I ask.... what is Lexi's weight? I really love that bag and think maybe I should go ahead and get it since my first choice... the Juicy bag is no longer available. I'm not sure what size to get. Catcher weighs just under 8 pounds....

Thanks!


----------



## Chelsey

This is the purse that we got for chelsey and chester.,

http://www.apetsworld.com/fall/satinteddy.JPG
website = http://www.apetsworld.com

chelsey loves it .. I can take her just abot anywhere so long as she does not make a pep.. She normally doen't as she love stairing out the screen part.,
It funny the vet did not even realize she was in it as it looks like a reall purse.
And they didn't stop my on the bus either.. ( lucky or i would have never made it the vet) I did not know dogs were not alllow on the bus , oops.

I ordered chesley some bows at this site too. . Not the one she is wearing in the picture. our breeder made us some as well.


----------



## k/c mom

Well, I went ahead and ordered the Celltei bag. I also went to the Puchibag site and it was impossible for me to tell much about their bags... not enough information about whether it has pouches and zippered compartments, etc. and not a good view on the photo. I was too confused to make a purchase.

Celltei's site was so easy to use. So anyway, I called them because I want my bag to work in the car, too. With taking two to the groomer at the same time it is easier if Catcher is in his carrier in the car so I don't have to fuss with him to get him inside it to take him in. I can't hand carry two dogs at the same time and I don't like them walking on the ground and floor at the vet's, which is where the groomer is.

So, anyway, the lady (Angie) that I spoke with at Celltei was just wonderful. She said that their new version of the Classic Tote-o-Pet was going to have a flap on it that can be used with a seat belt but they still had the old model in stock and wouldn't be adding the new feature until all are sold. BUT she said she would make one of the new styles for me. It will take 3 weeks but that is OK with me. I am so glad she told me about this. 

The price of these bags is really reasonable... I sure hope I like it...One of the things I like is that the dog can stick his head out of the small opening and his body stays inside..... anyway, here is a photo. http://celltei.com/cltosm.html


----------



## Chelsey

I like it.







Can you use it on the air plan too.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 2 2005, 09:26 PM
> *I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use it on the air plan too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33051*


[/QUOTE]


If you mean the Celltei above then I don't know if it is airline approved. Call the company and speak to Angie, the owner. She will know... their # is toll free: 1-866-235-5834.

Personally, I think this bag is better for short periods around town. For travel, I would use the Sturdibag. www.sturdiproducts.com. It is airline approved.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 2 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Well, I went ahead and ordered the Celltei bag. I also went to the Puchibag site and it was impossible for me to tell much about their bags... not enough information about whether it has pouches and zippered compartments, etc. and not a good view on the photo. I was too confused to make a purchase.
> 
> Celltei's site was so easy to use. So anyway, I called them because I want my bag to work in the car, too. With taking two to the groomer at the same time it is easier if Catcher is in his carrier in the car so I don't have to fuss with him to get him inside it to take him in. I can't hand carry two dogs at the same time and I don't like them walking on the ground and floor at the vet's, which is where the groomer is.
> 
> So, anyway, the lady (Angie) that I spoke with at Celltei was just wonderful. She said that their new version of the Classic Tote-o-Pet was going to have a flap on it that can be used with a seat belt but they still had the old model in stock and wouldn't be adding the new feature until all are sold. BUT she said she would make one of the new styles for me. It will take 3 weeks but that is OK with me. I am so glad she told me about this.
> 
> The price of these bags is really reasonable... I sure hope I like it...One of the things I like is that the dog can stick his head out of the small opening and his body stays inside..... anyway, here is a photo. http://celltei.com/cltosm.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33028*


[/QUOTE]

The seatbelt feature is exactly what I've been waiting for. Did it cost more to have the seatbelt thingy added? My pak-o-pet has the seatbelt feature too, but I love the tote-o-pet. Especially after seeing Lexi in hers!!


----------



## msmagnolia

I really like the long straps on that bag. Wish my bags had straps that were about 6 inches longer.

I am also finding it easier to cart two dogs around with the bags. Both of my puppies are really quiet in the bags and I sit them on the floorboards in the back of my car with the seats kind of up against them. I figure that is pretty safe for the dogs. I rarely go into stores with both, but I do carry them to the groomer and the vet, and I go over and visit my parents, etc. It's WAY easier when its time to take them out and go in somewhere.

Let us know how you like the bag when you get it.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Feb 2 2005, 09:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 2 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Well, I went ahead and ordered the Celltei bag. http://celltei.com/cltosm.html*
> 
> 
> 
> The seatbelt feature is exactly what I've been waiting for. Did it cost more to have the seatbelt thingy added? My pak-o-pet has the seatbelt feature too, but I love the tote-o-pet. Especially after seeing Lexi in hers!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33057
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, no she said she would not charge me more for the seatbelt flap since they were going to add it as a standard feature to that item once they sell out of current stock anyway. And she said I could send the bag back if I don't like it. I later found out that Angie is the owner and founder of the company. Speak with her and I'm sure she'll make the same accommodation for you that she made for me. She was very, very nice.


----------



## littlepeanut

Thanks Kallie/Catcher's mom!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 2 2005, 05:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 2 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I love my Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet.  I have the small size.
> 
> OMG:  I just went to Celltei's website.  Lexi's picture is on it!  Lexi's Famous
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32928*
Click to expand...

Kristi, Adorable photo! May I ask.... what is Lexi's weight? I really love that bag and think maybe I should go ahead and get it since my first choice... the Juicy bag is no longer available. I'm not sure what size to get. Catcher weights just under 8 pounds....

Thanks!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33021
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lexi is 7.4lbs.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 2 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Hi, no she said she would not charge me more for the seatbelt flap since they were going to add it as a standard feature to that item once they sell out of current stock anyway. And she said I could send the bag back if I don't like it. I later found out that Angie is the owner and founder of the company. Speak with her and I'm sure she'll make the same accommodation for you that she made for me. She was very, very nice.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33065*


[/QUOTE]

That's great! I really love their bags. They are so well made. I would also agree that the bag is more for short term. I think one of their bags is airline approved. Not sure which one. You can call or email them.


----------



## Chelsey

here is an other site I found today. http://www.petote.com/
I cannot comment on it as I have not used them.


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 2 2005, 07:23 PM
> *This is the purse that we got for chelsey and chester.,
> 
> http://www.apetsworld.com/fall/satinteddy.JPG
> website = http://www.apetsworld.com
> 
> chelsey loves it .. I can take her just abot anywhere so long as she does not make a pep..  She normally doen't as she love stairing out the  screen part.,
> It funny the vet did not even realize she was in it as it looks like  a reall purse.
> And they didn't stop my on the bus either..  ( lucky or i would have never made it the vet)  I did not know dogs were not alllow on the bus  , oops.
> 
> I ordered chesley some bows at this site too.  .  Not the one she is wearing in the picture.  our breeder made us some as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33024*


[/QUOTE]
I have that bag too!!! I bought it in NYC.. i've had it for some time now.. and the only thing i dont like about it is... it kinda bends in after a lot of use. I do like how people NEVER realize i have a dog in that bag!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 3 2005, 12:32 PM
> *here is an other site I found today.  http://www.petote.com/
> I cannot comment on it as I have not used them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33147*


[/QUOTE]

Gorgeous bags! However, that has to be the most annoyingly designed web site I've ever visited, though!


----------



## 020202

> This is the purse that we got for chelsey and chester.,
> 
> http://www.apetsworld.com/fall/satinteddy.JPG
> website = http://www.apetsworld.com
> 
> chelsey loves it .. I can take her just abot anywhere so long as she does not make a pep..  She normally doen't as she love stairing out the  screen part.,
> It funny the vet did not even realize she was in it as it looks like  a reall purse.[/B]


I like this bag. You said no one can see her in there and that is what appeals to me. From the picture it looks like one whole side is screened and open. Does it have a flap?


----------



## kodie

Why is it soo hard to find a Juicy bag?


----------



## mylittlebella

I love that picture of Lexi...I hope she's in the calendar.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 3 2005, 02:55 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



This is the purse that we got for chelsey and chester.,

http://www.apetsworld.com/fall/satinteddy.JPG
website = http://www.apetsworld.com

chelsey loves it .. I can take her just abot anywhere so long as she does not make a pep..  She normally doen't as she love stairing out the  screen part.,
It funny the vet did not even realize she was in it as it looks like  a reall purse.

Click to expand...

*I like this bag. You said no one can see her in there and that is what appeals to me. From the picture it looks like one whole side is screened and open. Does it have a flap?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33162
[/B][/QUOTE]

The two sides are screened., So chelesy can look out. It zip at the top and has leash holder inside.. It has side pocket for your personal suff or treats. Oh yeah they send the bag to you with treats in it. prety cool cookies for the puppy.

When you order you have to tell them that it is for a dog as they have them or cats as well. I'm not sure why nobody sees her in it... They just don't take notice of it as it looks just like a regular bag ... I guess. I even took her to the specialty pet store and was walking around with chelsey in side the bag on my sholder.

The lady asked me if I needed help . I said i'm look for a sweater for my maltese. Asuming she saw her in the bag. So she started showing me the sweaters. So I opened and bag and the lady was like... oh she's in the bag? ( she did not even know) it was funny. you can leave the zipper opened at the top if you want your puppy to look out.

I got the one that holds up to 8 or 12 pounds I think. Cause the breeder told me she would be biger then 5 pounds. They usally have sales too. You can take it on the plane as well


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 3 2005, 02:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chelsey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 3 2005, 12:32 PM
> *here is an other site I found today.  http://www.petote.com/
> I cannot comment on it as I have not used them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33147*
Click to expand...

Gorgeous bags! However, that has to be the most annoyingly designed web site I've ever visited, though!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33161
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah took me a while to find what i as looking for and they don't list the prices


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 2 2005, 07:21 AM
> *I love my Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet.  I have the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG:  I just went to Celltei's website.  Lexi's picture is on it!  Lexi's Famous
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32928*


[/QUOTE]

OOhh - Lexi looks SO CUTE in her bag!! I hope she will win too!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Feb 3 2005, 04:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 3 2005, 02:52 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Chelsey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Feb 3 2005, 12:32 PM
> here is an other site I found today.  http://www.petote.com/
> I cannot comment on it as I have not used them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33147*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Gorgeous bags! However, that has to be the most annoyingly designed web site I've ever visited, though!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33161*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

Yeah took me a while to find what i as looking for and they don't list the prices








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33188
[/B][/QUOTE]

And all that flashing and distraction...Talk about form over function!


----------



## lonestar

I just got a Puchi Bag for Rudy and I LOVE it.It's very nice,very cute and the size is perfect for him.I love it so much I'm getting another one in a different color! Good luck


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by lonestar_@Feb 3 2005, 08:58 PM
> *I just got a Puchi Bag for Rudy and I LOVE it.It's very nice,very cute and the size is perfect for him.I love it so much I'm getting another one in a different color! Good luck
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33263*


[/QUOTE]

We would love to see pictures!


----------



## puppylucy

Ohhh my goodness you all are just TOO wonderful =] Thanks for all the links and pictures - I'll be sure to let you all know which one I choose. 

Jessica


----------



## Pippinsmom

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 3 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Why is it soo hard to find a Juicy bag?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33164*


[/QUOTE]

If you really want one, the Marshall Fields in Chicago on State Street has the small size. They have the black/black, pink/pink, pink/logo pink, and green/gold. Not sure how much they are charging, I think $275 last time I was in there. If you call them, they will ship to you. Just in case anyone is looking.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 3 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Why is it soo hard to find a Juicy bag?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33164*


[/QUOTE]

It is the large Juicy bag that is hard to find because it was discontinued. I wrote them and asked about it and it was in their Spring 2004 line... so that was the last time it was shipped to stores....so most, if not all, of those have been sold already since it is now almost a year later.....


----------



## Zoes mom

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 3 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Why is it soo hard to find a Juicy bag?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33164*


[/QUOTE]
I just purchased one from ebay yesterday, some of the sellers have the 12 x 9 x 7.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom+Feb 8 2005, 11:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kodie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 3 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Why is it soo hard to find a Juicy bag?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33164*
Click to expand...

I just purchased one from ebay yesterday, some of the sellers have the 12 x 9 x 7.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34179
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you sure it is "real". Most of the Juicy bags I've seen on ebay show the handles wrapped in plastic. Normally, high-end bags don't have the handles covered in plastic....

Ms.Magnolia... Susan..... Did your Juicy from N-M have the handles wrapped in plastic?... just curious.. I'm very familiar with how some brands of bags come but not Juicy. Thanks!


----------



## msmagnolia

Nothing was in plastic on either of mine. They did have all of the metal wrapped in tissue paper and taped.


----------



## saltymalty

My bags had tissue wrapped around the harware. There was some plastic, however, it was not clear, and it was only around the inside leash and the shoulder strap. The handles were not in plastic. I haven't seen the large bag (like Ms. Magnolia's) copied, only the smaller ones. Personally, for the prices they are getting for them, I'd say spend the extra and get a real one. Also, my bags came with Juicy Couture tissue paper and the overall bag was protected in a sealed plastic bag. My bags were also from NM.

edited to fix typo


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 8 2005, 12:31 PM
> *I haven't seen the large bag (like Ms. Magnolia's) copied, only the smaller ones.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34216*


[/QUOTE]

There are no bags like mine currently being auctioned on EBay. Like Salty, I haven't seen that particular bag en masse on Ebay. If one came up for auction I think there is a good possibility that it would be the real thing. If they ever do start knocking it off, it'll suddenly be everywhere. I'll keep looking and if I ever see that one, I'll post the Ebay link. Right now the only one that I can find that is almost surely real is at Satina's Closet, in the Ebay stores section. They are asking $375 (robbery), but if anyone was really interested they could try to make an offer. Retail was $275.


----------



## 020202

That is robbery! I will use anything before I pay that kind of money. Thankfully, I have another three weeks until IzzyBella gets her final series of shots and until then she won't need a bag.

*Sob* But I still want that larger Juicy one. I can't find *anything* that comes close. My main attractions to that bag are the color, outside pocket and size.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Feb 8 2005, 01:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-saltymalty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 8 2005, 12:31 PM
> *I haven't seen the large bag (like Ms. Magnolia's) copied, only the smaller ones.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34216*
Click to expand...

There are no bags like mine currently being auctioned on EBay. Like Salty, I haven't seen that particular bag en masse on Ebay. If one came up for auction I think there is a good possibility that it would be the real thing. If they ever do start knocking it off, it'll suddenly be everywhere. I'll keep looking and if I ever see that one, I'll post the Ebay link. Right now the only one that I can find that is almost surely real is at Satina's Closet, in the Ebay stores section. They are asking $375 (robbery), but if anyone was really interested they could try to make an offer. Retail was $275.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34221
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think you're right... since she is asking way over retail, there is a very, very good chance it is real. I think the ones on eBay with the clear plastic on the handles are probably not real.

I know with LV... on eBay they will be all wrapped in plastic and have a tag hanging... a sure sign of a fake... LV does not have tags hanging nor any plastic wrap....


----------



## saltymalty

I cannot get over the prices people pay for the fakes. I can see paying maybe $25 or $30 for a good fake, but no more than that. It's fake, afterall. And what is a nice, non-designer dog carrier going to cost? About $25 or $35.


----------



## lani

I think people should know EXACTLY what a real bag look like before bidding on ebay. I can totally smell these fake LV from far far away.


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Feb 8 2005, 09:07 PM
> *I think people should know EXACTLY what a real bag look like before bidding on ebay. I can totally smell these fake LV from far far away.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34333*


[/QUOTE]
Agreed. If I was trying to buy a real Louis Vuitton, I would go to a real dept. store and buy one. By the way, last year in Europe a Louis Vuitton was the only good deal that we found. I saved about $100 on one in Dublin at a Louis Vuitton Boutique. The import taxes to the US are killer and I avoided those by buying overseas!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Feb 8 2005, 10:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 8 2005, 09:07 PM
> *I think people should know EXACTLY what a real bag look like before bidding on ebay. I can totally smell these fake LV from far far away.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34333*
Click to expand...

Agreed. If I was trying to buy a real Louis Vuitton, I would go to a real dept. store and buy one. By the way, last year in Europe a Louis Vuitton was the only good deal that we found. I saved about $100 on one in Dublin at a Louis Vuitton Boutique. The import taxes to the US are killer and I avoided those by buying overseas!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34338
[/B][/QUOTE]
Same here about the fake LV. Some people just don't mind carrying them but I would never....What's the point.... I have a Jeune Fille that is fairly old but in great shape but I would have a hard time selling it on ebay because everyone would think it is fake.... Not worth the hassle!

I am surprised that LV has not done more to stop the fakes, especially on eBay. They should really do more to protect their brand....


----------



## saltymalty

I think that enforcement is the issue. Unfortunately, the government's efforts are focused on other issues than fake handbags. NYC has really cracked down on the retailers on Canal Street...you don't see the fake labels any longer....at least not out in the front of the shops. But the street vendors are another story. The fakes have gotten better, and the demand higher. Bottom line is until people stop buying them, they'll keep on selling the fakes. Sounds kind of familiar, doesn't it? Just like pet stores that sell animals.


----------



## 020202

> NYC has really cracked down on the retailers on Canal Street...[/B]


Say it isn't so!! I know the last time we were we had to ask for the fake rolex watches, they were hidden and I felt like I was buying drugs or something. I LOVE Canal Street. It's an icon, they can't do away with it.


----------



## saltymalty

Some places, even if you ask, won't show you the "goods" until you've proven yourself worthy. Every so often, there will be a sweep of the vendors and shops will have inventory confiscated. The way it has been explained to me is there are two types of operations. Those which copy the bags (or watches, or whatever), and those which produce items using stolen materials (like leather, hardware, fabric). It is this second category that is really becoming a problem. You can only tell the fake by subtle differences as the color of the stitching or the inside lining fabrics. Fakes generate a lot of money for the counterfitters, so they are getting better and better. I just heard something on the news the other day suggesting that fake goods help support terrorist activities. Even if that is remotely true, it is enough for me not to buy.


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 9 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I just heard something on the news the other day suggesting that fake goods help support terrorist activities.  Even if that is remotely true, it is enough for me not to buy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34373*


[/QUOTE]

http://www.investigation.com/articles/libr...s/articles6.htm


----------



## msmagnolia

I have also heard about the terrorism link. Its pretty scary.


----------



## 020202

OMG. I had no idea. OMG. I feel horrible.


----------



## saltymalty

OK, so I found a large Juicy on e-bay. The seller wanted $285 or best offer...the bag is used and has a "dime sized" damage spot on it. The seller also wanted $20 for shipping. I made a $75 offer, which might have been low, but it was an honest offer. I received back the nastiest e-mail referring to my "lousy offer". I couldn't believe that the seller was insulted and felt it necessary to be nasty! Would it have killed her to say, "no thank you" or I would like $x for the bag? Now I'm happy she didn't accept. Sorry to vent, this just really upset me.


----------



## msmagnolia

That is too bad! I've seen that ad several different times. She also never mentions exactly where this dime size chew area is. You'd think that if she really wanted to sell it that she would have counter offered to keep the offer on the table.


----------



## saltymalty

I would have thought that too...$285 for a used and damaged bag? I guess she must really like it, or be really hopeful that some unsuspecting soul will plunk down the $$$, I agree that she must not really want to part with it. Isn't the first rule of sales always keep the ball on the table? Actually, I think for $75 I should be able to buy a damaged LV handbag. Don't even get me started on the $20 shipping....


----------



## msmagnolia

Satina's closet has another color combination. They've reduced their price $13 whole dollars because of 2 small imperfections! LOL Anyway, I haven't seen this color combo before:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...109588&tc=photo


----------



## Zoes mom

> Why is it soo hard to find a Juicy bag?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33164
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased one from ebay yesterday, some of the sellers have the 12 x 9 x 7.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34179
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure it is "real". Most of the Juicy bags I've seen on ebay show the handles wrapped in plastic. Normally, high-end bags don't have the handles covered in plastic....
> 
> Ms.Magnolia... Susan..... Did your Juicy from N-M have the handles wrapped in plastic?... just curious.. I'm very familiar with how some brands of bags come but not Juicy. Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34209
> [/quote
> The handles were not wrapped in plastic, the hardware was wrapped in paper, the inside has Juicy couture paper stuffed in it, it's leather and nylon and the whole bag was sealed. It also came with t-shirt and has all the tags and store receipt with it.
> So I'm sure. Trust me I investigated before I purchased, some of the other sellers I didn't give a second thought because they were not authentic. You just have to be careful and know your product and what to look for. I've had desgner bags all my life and can spot a fake easily.
> One thing you can always do if you purchase a designer bag and want to be sure it's authentic is just take it to the store they will tell you if they're company made that bag or not. The sales people at NM are great also, alot of them are very knowledgable.
Click to expand...


----------



## msmagnolia

Zoesmom, that is great idea - to take it and have it authenticated. Glad that you are happy with your new bag. You sound like me - just HAVE to make sure that I'm not getting ripped off. 

How is the baby doing these days?

Post a photo of her in the new bag!
Susan


----------



## miko's mommy

Hi,

I mentioned this on another thread, but I have one of the large sized Juicy bags that I overpaid for at Satina's closet. It did come with ALL the wrapping from Juicy (every little charm was wrapped) and stuffed with wrapping. I did take it to NM here in LA, who thought it was real since they sell the smaller bags and used to sell the larger bags (a year ago). I have the beige/gold one, just like Susan's!

I doubt Satina will go for a lower price...she has this whole thing on her website about helping wild animals and such (and how she has Lime's disease). But you could try making her an offer. She also seems to sell lots of other juicy items and has tons of positive feedback. She did send it promptly to me. She also gives 7 days to return it, which is great!

I do love the bag...however, the handles are not the most comfortable thing. My baby also weighs 6.5 lbs, so although the bag is perfect in size for him, its not the lightest thing in the world. The charms don't help either (they add more weigh!!). However, Miko loves it more than any other bag we have had. We have snuck him into tons of restaurants, grocery stores and yes, movies!!

Prior to this bag, I ordered a bag from Puchi. It took FOREVER (~6 weeks) and when I finally got it, I was less than happy with it. It came in a crummy box (which damages/folded the bag a bit) and my husband could NOT believe it cost >$300. He thought it was not make well at all!!! It also was unnecessarily large (in height, which is not really needed). So, I returned it...

Anyways, sorry for the long post...but these bags have been obsession of mine for a while!


----------



## 020202

Is there an icon here that shows me beating my head against the wall over and over and over.








I absolutely dream about this bag in the large gold and cream size. *sob* Could you imagine if I found it someday in a thrift shop for a few dollars?!!


----------



## saltymalty

We should never give up on our dreams!!! You might just find one there. Heck, even the damaged one I tried to bid on might end up in a thrift store. I can tell you that once, I found a Hermes scarf at the Salvation Army for a dime. And yes it was real. I just took it to the cleaners, although it was never used and still in the Hermes box with paper and price tag attached.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 13 2005, 08:07 AM
> *We should never give up on our dreams!!!  You might just find one there.  Heck, even the damaged one I tried to bid on might end up in a thrift store.  I can tell you that once, I found a Hermes scarf at the Salvation Army for a dime.  And yes it was real.  I just took it to the cleaners, although it was never used and still in the Hermes box with paper and price tag attached.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35104*


[/QUOTE]

Hey what a deal!! Wow!


----------



## Harleysmom

I ferll in love with the straw house bag on the Pet world site-too cute!!!


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 13 2005, 07:07 AM
> *We should never give up on our dreams!!!  You might just find one there.  Heck, even the damaged one I tried to bid on might end up in a thrift store.  I can tell you that once, I found a Hermes scarf at the Salvation Army for a dime.  And yes it was real.  I just took it to the cleaners, although it was never used and still in the Hermes box with paper and price tag attached.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35104*


[/QUOTE]


OMG! That's the stuff dreams are made of!!!!


----------



## saltymalty

I am still searching all the thrift stores and garage sales for the $1,000,000 Chippendale side chair. Unfortunately, the Hermes scarf is my best find so far!!


----------



## msmagnolia

This is on Ebay right now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6744797262&rd=1

It is the same as my 1st bag. I don't know for a fact that it is authentic, but I haven't seen this bag copied or it would be all over Ebay. Retail was $275 (I can scan the original tag). If anyone is interested they might check this out. I know several people are trying to find a bag like this one.


----------



## msmagnolia

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...973098&tc=photo

And this is like my 2nd carrier. Sure hope they really are authentic.

Edited - had wrong url


----------



## 020202

I got it, I got it. I'm so excited. I snatched the gold one up with Buy It Now.


----------



## saltymalty

Drat.....once again too late. I guess I'm going to bid on the black one.


----------



## saltymalty

Ms. Magnolia, does your black bag have shiny, patent like leather? Or is it more of a sheen-y type like on the gold bag? I couldn't really tell from your gallery photos.


----------



## msmagnolia

Shiny patent leather. You are right tho, the gold one is not shiny. Both bags are very nice looking and they weigh the same, though the leather is slightly different. Guess they thought that on the all black bag the patent would show up better.


----------



## 020202

Saltymalty, I didn't mean to sound like I was gloating. I was just so excited and thrilled. I happened to be at the right place at the right time and ran there as soon as I saw the post. I've wanted one of these bags since I first saw it.

Note to self: Call and cancel the hencemen assigned to the bag hit on MsMagnolia.


----------



## Nicolle916

After all this excitement over the Juicy bags I have decided to retrain Bella to like hers! I have had it for several months and it has been sitting in the closet for most of that time. It is comfortable for her and soooo cute not to mention it was a little pricy! 

We are going to take a trip once or so everyday until she gets used to it! I am determined. I'm also looking into velcro or something to keep the slit closed.

I'll let you all know how it goes!
Nicolle


----------



## saltymalty

When you have a bag like that it's hard not to gloat! Enjoy it in good health. 

Ms. Magnolia, I have a question...what color is the pad inside your gold carrier? Is it gold, and also is it velvet? Thanks.


----------



## msmagnolia

It is not gold. It is the a maroon pad that is kind of a velour/terry material. It goes nicely with the lining that is kind of a goldish color with the pink juicy imprints.


----------



## saltymalty

Thanks so much. I found another gold bag on ebay and I'm going to bid on it. I wasn't sure because of the pad. I'm thinking this is going to be a beautiful bag for spring!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 20 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Thanks so much.  I found another gold bag on ebay and I'm going to bid on it.  I wasn't sure because of the pad.  I'm thinking this is going to be a beautiful bag for spring!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36593*


[/QUOTE]

Do you know about Auction Sniper?.... Auction Sniper 

If not, you need to use it.... you know how at the very last second of an auction someone will bid a little bit more than you and it's like "where did they come from". Well, they probably used Auction Sniper. Auction Sniper will bid for you electronically and it is a great way to win on a popular item. They do charge a teeny tiny percentage but they give you about 5 free "snipes" so you should really try it for an item you really want..... Good luck!!


----------



## saltymalty

Thanks. I have heard of it. Fortunately this bag is on "buy it now" so that shouldn't be a problem. It is definitely real, I've used the e-bay authentication resources, so I'm going to go now and bid. I am so excited! My husband now knows I am certifiable!


----------



## msmagnolia

Did you get it? I like the buy it now feature when it is something that I really, really want so I don't have to worry about getting undercut by someone else.


----------



## saltymalty

My husband talked me out of it this morning. Believe it or not, he did make a good point. He said that since I have the two Puchi bags coming and I already own a Juicy, why not go for a completely different bag? How many bags does a little dog need? Well, at least as many as her mommy has! But I think I'm going to wait until she is full grown to get a larger bag. I do really like the Celltei bags, especially the one in the silk brocade fabric. I am also hoping that Brighton makes a dog carrier, although I haven't seen one yet. I may end up with another Juicy, but I think I'm acting too much on impulse and not enough on practicality for my needs. It is a great price, though, and according to the handbag mavens on e-bay, it's authentic. Here is the listing....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6745730682


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 21 2005, 11:05 AM
> *My husband talked me out of it this morning.  Believe it or not, he did make a good point.  He said that since I have the two Puchi bags coming and I already own a Juicy, why not go for a completely different bag?  How many bags does a little dog need?  Well, at least as many as her mommy has!  But I think I'm going to wait until she is full grown to get a larger bag.  I do really like the Celltei bags, especially the one in the silk brocade fabric.  I am also hoping that Brighton makes a dog carrier, although I haven't seen one yet.  I may end up with another Juicy, but I think I'm acting too much on impulse and not enough on practicality for my needs.  It is a great price, though, and according to the handbag mavens on e-bay, it's authentic.  Here is the listing....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6745730682
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36643*


[/QUOTE]

I love the bag but would want black..... does this one from that same vendor appear to be authentic? How does one get a listing authenticated? 


eBay Juicy Bag Listing


----------



## saltymalty

Yes, I believe it is the real deal. There is a board on e-bay where you list your request and the nice sellers will give their input. I think the black will compliment a maltese very nicely.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 21 2005, 12:41 PM
> *Yes, I believe it is the real deal.  There is a board on e-bay where you list your request and the nice sellers will give their input.  I think the black will compliment a maltese very nicely.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36675*


[/QUOTE]

Do you think this bag could be used as a purse... it was advertised as that also... seems like just a carrier to me so I'm "conflicted" since I have a Celltei carrier on the way this week.....


----------



## saltymalty

I know what you mean about being conflicted! I wouldn't think that this Juicy would make a good handbag. I think you could probably find a cute one at Neimans for less that's just a handbag. I just got a new Coach catalog and the spring bags are really cute. There is one in particular that I love. I think I'm going to get that rather than another dog carrier. I do like the like the Celltei bags though, and I really like the silk one. Which one did you order, and what size did you opt for? 

Here is the coach bag I am looking at! I love the tan and turquoise.
http://www.coach.com/


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 21 2005, 01:08 PM
> *I know what you mean about being conflicted!  I wouldn't think that this Juicy would make a good handbag.  I think you could probably find a cute one at Neimans for less that's just a handbag.  I just got a new Coach catalog and the spring bags are really cute.  There is one in particular that I love.  I think I'm going to get that rather than another dog carrier.  I do like the like the Celltei bags though, and I really like the silk one.  Which one did you order, and what size did you opt for?
> 
> Here is the coach bag I am looking at!  I love the tan and turquoise.
> http://www.coach.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36679*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that Coach bag is adorable! I got this Celltei... it is due to arrive around the 25th.


----------



## saltymalty

I love the long handles on that bag. You'll get a lot of great use from it. 

I thought about getting the Coach bag with gold trim...kind of similar trim to the Juicy bag....but I just love turquoise. Now I am waiting for a call back from Coach to see if they can order the bag for me. I am lucky in that we have three Coach stores within a 20 mile radius. The sales people all know me well and order for me all the time. I have heard that this bag is sold out already, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. It is a bit more than I usually pay for Coach, but it's my birthday present to myself. My birthday is next month. Funny how I always know just what to get myself!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 21 2005, 01:28 PM
> *I love the long handles on that bag.  You'll get a lot of great use from it.
> 
> I thought about getting the Coach bag with gold trim...kind of similar trim to the Juicy bag....but I just love turquoise.  Now I am waiting for a call back from Coach to see if they can order the bag for me.  I am lucky in that we have three Coach stores within a 20 mile radius.  The sales people all know me well and order for me all the time.  I have heard that this bag is sold out already, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  It is a bit more than I usually pay for Coach, but it's my birthday present to myself.  My birthday is next month.  Funny how I always know just what to get myself!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36684*


[/QUOTE]

Coach's spring line is really nice. I just took a look on their site. I tend to stick with neutrals. I wear a lot of black ... I don't know what's wrong with me but I am not a bright-color person. I usually get a neutral purse... I tend to end up with Kate Spade because that is the only brand I like that is carried in my town. Anything else I'd have to order and I prefer to buy handbags in person so I can see if my stuff fits, etc. 

Last spring/summer season I had the large Kate Spade linen tote that has a dog that looks like a Maltese on it. I got so many compliments on it and it was special to me because of the dog. It is black/white with a color they call "pool" accents. I'll probably use it again this season, also. I like to have a small purse to go inside it as a "satellite" bag. I'm sort of looking for a new one to replace the one I used last year as it was a little bit too small.

My "big" purchase this season has been some new eyeglasses. They're Judith Leiber with crystals across the top and on the top of the side pieces. They're black, of course! It'll be about a week before they're ready... can't wait! I also got some red Oliver Peoples, too. So, I branched out a bit on some color!


----------



## saltymalty

The specs sound devine! A couple of years ago I got a wonderful Kate Spade bag that had a backgamon set. My kids love to play with it when we go out to dinner. I was really into Kate Spade bags for a while, then I really got into Isabella Fiore. I have been searching for one of her "dog" bags with Maltese (not a carrier, just a handbag w/dog beaded on front). I haven't seen one yet, though. My daughter is definitely picking up on my addiction...she loves the Dooney & Bourke "it" bags. I have to admit that they are cute.


----------



## msmagnolia

My youngest daughter just got new Oliver Peoples sunglasses from Saks. She's having buyers remorse and trying to decide whether to keep them or not. My oldest daughter got a really great Gucci tote when we were in Vegas. I love bags! I just don't change them tho. I carry around the same old LV purse all the time and change to a little Gucci clutch when we go to dinner. 

Sher, I don't believe that the Juicy bag would make a good purse at all. It is really nice sized for a dog carrier, and especially for dogs that are a bit larger than standard. My dogs each have a ton of room. They actually both fit in one bag, but not so that they could stretch out and lie down. There is still the black bag on Ebay. One thing I'll say about it is that if you were really conflicted you could always get it and then sell it yourself if you decided that you didn't like it. You might lose a few bucks, but probably not that much.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 21 2005, 04:01 PM
> *My youngest daughter just got new Oliver Peoples sunglasses from Saks.  She's having buyers remorse and trying to decide whether to keep them or not.  My oldest daughter got a really great Gucci tote when we were in Vegas.  I love bags!  I just don't change them tho.  I carry around the same old LV purse all the time and change to a little Gucci clutch when we go to dinner.
> 
> Sher, I don't believe that the Juicy bag would make a good purse at all.  It is really nice sized for a dog carrier, and especially for dogs that are a bit larger than standard.  My dogs each have a ton of room.  They actually both fit in one bag, but not so that they could stretch out and lie down.  There is still the black bag on Ebay.  One thing I'll say about it is that if you were really conflicted you could always get it and then sell it yourself if you decided that you didn't like it.  You might lose a few bucks, but probably not that much.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36730*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info about the size of that bag, etc... if two of yours fit in there, then Catcher probably would. He is just so thick with hair and he weighs 7.5 pounds. It is just such a cool bag.... True, I could sell it later on... not sure what to do!


----------



## k/c mom

I went to the Celltei site just now and they have a ton of new bags.... You gotta see them... oh sooo cute!!! They're on the home page..... The images switch out so you may not see the new ones right away. One is a bag with heart shapes, the other is purple..... and a dressy satin one......

Celltei Web Site


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

What new bags? All I see are the ones that have been there for the last month.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Feb 21 2005, 05:32 PM
> *What new bags?  All I see are the ones that have been there for the last month.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36754*


[/QUOTE]

They are heart shaped... see below... There is also a purple print that the site says is "New for Spring 2005".


----------



## saltymalty

You ladies are such enablers here. I love that heart shaped bag.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

well I just went to ebay and bought Ruby Jean that gold bag........







My first purchase on ebay...I love you guys!!


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Feb 21 2005, 08:50 PM
> *well I just went to ebay and bought Ruby Jean that gold bag........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first purchase on ebay...I love you guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36797*


[/QUOTE]
I'm glad you did...I felt myself starting to cave. I can't wait to see pictures of RJ in her new bling bling bag!! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 21 2005, 03:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-msmagnolia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 21 2005, 04:01 PM
> *My youngest daughter just got new Oliver Peoples sunglasses from Saks.  She's having buyers remorse and trying to decide whether to keep them or not.  My oldest daughter got a really great Gucci tote when we were in Vegas.  I love bags!  I just don't change them tho.  I carry around the same old LV purse all the time and change to a little Gucci clutch when we go to dinner.
> 
> Sher, I don't believe that the Juicy bag would make a good purse at all.  It is really nice sized for a dog carrier, and especially for dogs that are a bit larger than standard.  My dogs each have a ton of room.  They actually both fit in one bag, but not so that they could stretch out and lie down.   There is still the black bag on Ebay.  One thing I'll say about it is that if you were really conflicted you could always get it and then sell it yourself if you decided that you didn't like it.  You might lose a few bucks, but probably not that much.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36730*
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info about the size of that bag, etc... if two of yours fit in there, then Catcher probably would. He is just so thick with hair and he weighs 7.5 pounds. It is just such a cool bag.... True, I could sell it later on... not sure what to do!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36749
[/B][/QUOTE]

Kallie and Catcher's mom,

I have to just warn you that the weight of juicy bag + furbaby may get to be quite heavy!! Miko is 6.5 lbs and I have to alternate carying him with my husband otherwise my shoulder would easily give out!! However, if you only plan to cary him for short distances, it will be fine.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by okw+Feb 21 2005, 10:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 21 2005, 03:10 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-msmagnolia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Feb 21 2005, 04:01 PM
> My youngest daughter just got new Oliver Peoples sunglasses from Saks.  She's having buyers remorse and trying to decide whether to keep them or not.  My oldest daughter got a really great Gucci tote when we were in Vegas.  I love bags!  I just don't change them tho.  I carry around the same old LV purse all the time and change to a little Gucci clutch when we go to dinner.
> 
> Sher, I don't believe that the Juicy bag would make a good purse at all.  It is really nice sized for a dog carrier, and especially for dogs that are a bit larger than standard.  My dogs each have a ton of room.  They actually both fit in one bag, but not so that they could stretch out and lie down.   There is still the black bag on Ebay.  One thing I'll say about it is that if you were really conflicted you could always get it and then sell it yourself if you decided that you didn't like it.  You might lose a few bucks, but probably not that much.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36730*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks for the info about the size of that bag, etc... if two of yours fit in there, then Catcher probably would. He is just so thick with hair and he weighs 7.5 pounds. It is just such a cool bag.... True, I could sell it later on... not sure what to do!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36749*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

Kallie and Catcher's mom,

I have to just warn you that the weight of juicy bag + furbaby may get to be quite heavy!! Miko is 6.5 lbs and I have to alternate carying him with my husband otherwise my shoulder would easily give out!! However, if you only plan to cary him for short distances, it will be fine.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36811
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, thanks so much for the info!! Catcher is 7.5 pounds so that is good to know. I decided not to get the bag. I have the Celltei on the way. It weighs 3 pounds so it will be a total of 10... still not too light! I don't carry him long distances... usually put him in a shopping cart....


----------



## Nicolle916

Hey All!

I was looking at the Celltei website and this is the first time that one of their bags have really "caught my eye". I just love the Active B'pak-o-Pet. I am having problems finding the place on the website that tells what size of bag I would need for my size of dog. Does anyone have this bag? What size do you have? Any idea what size a 4 lb dog would need? I'm going to wait until she is at least a year old (June) to get another bag incase she grows alot!

I guess I thought these bags would be more expensive, but I just love the convertable aspect of this...I can really see the benefit of having the backpack straps when in the airport or even just for me when I am carrying the groceries up the stairs! Since I'm a student I am so used to carrying a backpack that weighs much more than Bella that it wouldn't be much different than the norm.

Nicolle


----------



## kodie

maybe i didnt read that correctly... coach makes dog bags?????


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Feb 22 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Hey All!
> 
> I was looking at the Celltei website and this is the first time that one of their bags have really "caught my eye".  I just love the Active B'pak-o-Pet.  I am having problems finding the place on the website that tells what size of bag I would need for my size of dog.  Does anyone have this bag?  What size do you have?  Any idea what size a 4 lb dog would need?  I'm going to wait until she is at least a year old (June) to get another bag incase she grows alot!
> 
> I guess I thought these bags would be more expensive, but I just love the convertable aspect of this...I can really see the benefit of having the backpack straps when in the airport or even just for me when I am carrying the groceries up the stairs!  Since I'm a student I am so used to carrying a backpack that weighs much more than Bella that it wouldn't be much different than the norm.
> 
> Nicolle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36846*


[/QUOTE]

There is an area on the Celltei site that has details on sizing... I will try to find it and post it for you shortly by editing this post ... it is very, very specific on size information.

EDIT: Here is the link to the Celltei "How to Choose" section:
Celltei - How to Choose


----------



## Nicolle916

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 22 2005, 08:08 AM
> *There is an area on the Celltei site that has details on sizing... I will try to find it and post it for you shortly by editing this post ... it is very, very specific on size information.
> 
> EDIT:  Here is the link to the Celltei "How to Choose" section:
> Celltei  - How to Choose
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36857*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!! That site has so much info that I was a little lost!

I am going to keep an eye on the site and when the time comes I'll call and talk to them about what they think is the right one. There is also a store near me that carries the bags so maybe I'll go check them out in person.

Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Feb 22 2005, 09:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 22 2005, 08:08 AM
> *There is an area on the Celltei site that has details on sizing... I will try to find it and post it for you shortly by editing this post ... it is very, very specific on size information.
> 
> EDIT:  Here is the link to the Celltei "How to Choose" section:
> Celltei  - How to Choose
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36857*
Click to expand...

Thanks!!! That site has so much info that I was a little lost!

I am going to keep an eye on the site and when the time comes I'll call and talk to them about what they think is the right one. There is also a store near me that carries the bags so maybe I'll go check them out in person.

Nicolle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36875
[/B][/QUOTE]

You may want to contact Celltei direct. The owner, Angie, is there and answers calls and of course, she knows more than anyone! She's very nice and of course, very helpful!


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 22 2005, 08:01 AM
> *maybe i didnt read that correctly... coach makes dog bags?????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36855*


[/QUOTE]
Coach offered a pet carrier as a very limited edition in their fall line. Evidently they sold out within a VERY short time. (The Vegas store told me that they sold them within a hour.) Anyway, you can see them sometimes by doing a search on Ebay. They've been being resold for outrageous amounts. They also don't offer ventilation 100% of the time. You have to roll or pull down a piece of fabric. The "windows" can be closed so that it doesn't show any of the pet. I'd be afraid it would get awfully hot inside. On the other hand the colors are very cute!


----------



## saltymalty

My Coach sources tell me that this will be an annual offering. My opinion, the bag looks too much like luggage. I ordered one, but didn't end up buying it because it is rather large. I'm not a big fan of the signature print fabric, so maybe if they did an all leather, or leather and canvass version I'd be more likely to buy. It is very nice though, and as Ms. Magnolia said, it wasn't very well ventilated. It is also much larger (at least from my memory) than the Juicy bag that I have.


----------



## Deanne3899

Husband would kill me, but IF







I were to buy one bag (& I don't know that Xena would even like a bag), do you think the best "husband & dog proof trying it out pricewise" bag would be one of the Celltei's (on sale are some cute ones that would work for us) or to get the larger Pucci bag with the coupon? Quality, weight, expense.... color isn't as big a deal.

Opinions?
Deanne


----------



## littlepeanut

I have the Celltei Pak o Pet, and Peanut loves it. I really like the quality and all of the little things that they put into the bag to make it safe and comfy. My bf will carry the Celltei too!!







The more girly the carrier, the less the men seem to approve. I have a few carriers, and if you are only getting one, I think Celltei would be a great choice. I'm actually going to order the Celltei tote-o-pet soon. The Celltei's are just so versatile. You can open up the flaps, roll down the 'window', they have features (depending on size) to secure the bag in the car. The prices are very reasonable comparing to others out there. They do have a 'specials' section that has discounted bags, just be sure to read the descriptions, so you know if it was a display, or a return.  You can tell I love shopping!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

If anyone is interested in the Celltei bags but unsure about what size to get I would recommend contacting them. Either call or email them. Also if you do get a bag and when it arrives you realize it is too small you can exchange it. When I got my first one I realized it was too small. I called them and they had me send it back to them. They charged me the difference for the next size and sent it to me. I just had to pay for shipping it to them (like $10).


----------



## saltymalty

I would definitely think the Celltei bags are more unisex....or are they calling it "metrosexual" these days? Of course, some of them are more girlie than others (I love the new one with the flowers). I was checking out some of their bargains last night, and if you look on their site you can see listings of all their discounted products. Some are an exceptional deal.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I just received my (Ruby Jean's) Juicy carrier today in the mail-and its beautiful! I can't wait to use it--I was so worried maybe it wouldn't be authentic or I just wouldn't care for it --but its SO NICE-I love all the room for my stuff so I won't have to carry a purse with it-a real plus-I got the gold color and its gorgeous! Never thought I'd be so crazy over a dog carrier!! ha! Thanks for all the info that "made" me buy it!







Ruby thanks you too-she'll be stylin'.


----------



## msmagnolia

Yay! Post a photo of RJ and the new bag!

Linda, did you get yours yet?


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Yes-I have to learn how to post a picture first-I asked my hubby to help me--so hopefully we will get one on today--I've been wanting to post her picture but....well you know I'm pretty illerate when it comes to the computer--and spelling ha ha!!


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I told a lady at work about them, who then told the wife of a client. The wife ended up ordering at least 6 of them. She loves them.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Wow-I've always wondered about those too-they just dont look that comfortable for the pup-but they must be-if you hold them by the straps the puppy just hangs down right? They do look awfullly cute-I'm anxious to hear from the people who have used them!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

The only thing I didn't like about them is that you have to take the vest off for the dog to pee.


----------



## saltymalty

RJ's Mom, I am so glad you like your bag. Boy that was quick!!! I can't wait to see a photo. 

As for the puppy purse, I think they look adorable, but I agree that they might not be that comfortable for the dog. I think dogs like to be enclosed and feel protected when they are carried to new and strange places.


----------



## 020202

Wow, RJ's Mom, that was really quick!! I haven't gotten mine yet but I did get an email saying it was shipped. I ordered mine on the 20th and you said you ordered yours on the 21st. Did you get it shipped next day or something? Where do you live? I live in PA, all the way on the east coast so perhaps it will take longer since mine is coming from CA.

Did you order the larger size for Ruby Jean or the smaller one? I'm getting scared now.


----------



## 020202

I just read this on the confirmation shipping email:

Your item has been shipped. Thanks for your purchase! Please keep in mnid that we ship packages UPS and for items going to the east coast from California can take 5-6 business days from actual ship date. So please do not worry if it is not there in 3 days. 

Okay I won't worry. I should get it Friday or Monday then.


----------



## miko's mommy

Hi,

I wanted to show my juicy bag with Miko in it. I hope it will show up!!


----------



## miko's mommy

My Webpage


----------



## msmagnolia

Olga,
That is a really cute photo of Miko in the bag.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 23 2005, 08:58 PM
> *Wow, RJ's Mom, that was really quick!!  I haven't gotten mine yet but I did get an email saying it was shipped.  I ordered mine on the 20th and you said you ordered yours on the 21st.  Did you get it shipped next day or something?  Where do you live?  I live in PA, all the way on the east coast so perhaps it will take longer since mine is coming from CA.
> 
> Did you order the larger size for Ruby Jean or the smaller one?  I'm getting scared now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37322*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 23 2005, 09:01 PM
> *I just read this on the confirmation shipping email:
> 
> Your item has been shipped. Thanks for your purchase! Please keep in mnid that we ship packages UPS and for items going to the east coast from California can take 5-6 business days from actual ship date. So please do not worry if it is not there in 3 days.
> 
> Okay I won't worry.  I should get it Friday or Monday then.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37324*


[/QUOTE]


Yes I was going to tell you mine came from Tarzana and that is very close to where I live in Chino, Ca. - I couldn't believe how fast it came!!







What color did you get? Mine is the same as Miko's--I am really thinking about the pink one too-but then in a way I wouldn't mind getting something different--but I sure do LOVE the one I have so...... :new_Eyecrazy: I'm still trying to decide what to do. I'm glad you found out when you will get your carrier-its so exciting isn't it?!


----------



## miko's mommy

Susan,

Thanks. His hair is all stringy because I haven't brushed it in a few days. He is going to the groomer's tommorow and will probably get lots of it cut off. I was trying to grow it for a while but now I realize it is too much work and I just don't have enough time!!

I saw pictures of all your babies in the gallery. They are too adorable and they look so much alike (except for Jolie of course)!!! 

Is Sadie already living with your daughter? If so, how is Sasy doing without her?

Olga


----------



## msmagnolia

I still have all three dogs with me. My daughter is in a temporary apt while she finishes histology and pharmocology at a Univ. that is about an hour from us. (She was a spanish major and still needed a couple of science pre-reqs) She comes home every weekend. We are still working with Sadie not to bark when she is gone. Since my two daughters are in an apt. complex, it is easier for Sadie to stay with us so that we know she isn't bothering anyone. We're bidding on a condo in Jackson, MS for next year and it is an end unit. I think that Sadie will be OK there. There will probably be times (gross anatomy) that she'll be here with me when MK is really busy. We hunted for a condo that was very close to the dental school and found an older, gated community that is 1.2 miles. Most people that we know drive about 10 miles and end up having a 20-30 minute commute in traffic. We are hoping that our offer will be accepted and we can begin some rehab on the unit. I think that Sassy will really miss Sadie. Luckily Sadie is the more independent of the two and she'll probably be fine. At least Sassy will have Jolie.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 23 2005, 08:58 PM
> *Wow, RJ's Mom, that was really quick!!  I haven't gotten mine yet but I did get an email saying it was shipped.  I ordered mine on the 20th and you said you ordered yours on the 21st.  Did you get it shipped next day or something?  Where do you live?  I live in PA, all the way on the east coast so perhaps it will take longer since mine is coming from CA.
> 
> Did you order the larger size for Ruby Jean or the smaller one?  I'm getting scared now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37322*


[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry-I forgot to tell you I believe my bag is a large. Its really roomy for Ruby.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Well I splurged "again" today and bought another dog carrier-its Brighton and its soooo nice--have any of you seen them? I wish I could put a picture on here..but sorry...we haven't figured it out yet....but its black and ruby. Does anyone have one? They also had a purse with a maltese on it and its adorable--$200 eeks! you can also personalize it and bring in a picture and they will send it in and have the picture put on the purse-that is at no extrra charge either! Take a look-its a tote style purse-very nice!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Feb 26 2005, 11:12 PM
> *Well I splurged "again" today and bought another dog carrier-its Brighton and its soooo nice--have any of you seen them? I wish I could put a picture on here..but sorry...we haven't figured it out yet....but its black and ruby. Does anyone have one?  They also had a purse with a maltese on it and its adorable--$200  eeks! you can also personalize it and bring in a picture and they will send it in and have the picture put on the purse-that is at no extrra charge either! Take a look-its a tote style purse-very nice!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38048*


[/QUOTE]

I couldn't find the purse with the Maltese on their site. I did see the dog carrier..... Very neat bag..... I posted below the photos of it in both colors for you ..... Here's the link... Brighton Luggage and Dog Carriers


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Kallie/Catcher's Mom ~ thank you! Mine is on the left. The saleswoman did say that the maltese purse was brand new - its in the Brighton Memory Bags line. Hopefully they'll put in online soon.


----------



## saltymalty

Dang...now I'm really in trouble. I love that Brighton bag! I'm going out tomorrow to a local store which has the most incredible collection of Brighton. 

A couple of years ago, Isabella Fiore did a series of dog bags. I don't know if she did one with a maltese, but the others were adorable. 

BTW, I was at Nordie's yesterday, and they had the new Juicy carrier in Terry. I didn't think it was as nice as the nylon and leather bag. To me it looked like it would stain easily. And it was more expensive, $275.


----------



## saltymalty

My store had this bag, which features a malt, but I didn't really like the other dogs on it.

http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishli...detail&p=H60143


----------



## charmypoo

I have a puppy purse and while the owners of the company are super nice, I hate to say I wasn't too fond of the purses. The velcro that holds together the purse doesn't seem to be strong enough to stay together. I was too scared to actually use it outside of the house. Imagine if it opened and our babies went tumbling out.

But.... I am sure I wasn't using it properly. I bought one for Sparkle who has really long hair. Her hair was getting caught everywhere and I had problems closing it. I think this may actually work for a cut down Malt.




> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 23 2005, 04:19 PM
> *I hate to start a new topic, so I'll just ask my question here...Does anyone own a puppy purse?  I have completely fallen in love with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just curious to know if the dogs are uncomfortable in it.  It seems like it would be and it looks like their neck may be cramped after awhile.
> 
> If anyone can give me some feed back, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37250*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 27 2005, 01:42 PM
> *I have a puppy purse and while the owners of the company are super nice, I hate to say I wasn't too fond of the purses.  The velcro that holds together the purse doesn't seem to be strong enough to stay together.  I was too scared to actually use it outside of the house. Imagine if it opened and our babies went tumbling out.
> 
> But.... I am sure I wasn't using it properly.  I bought one for Sparkle who has really long hair.  Her hair was getting caught everywhere and I had problems closing it.  I think this may actually work for a cut down Malt.*


Oh goodness... I would never trust just Velcro either. I would think it'd have some serious closure of some kind. several months ago, I had contacted them to see if there was some place in my town where I could see one since they had a no-return policy. They were indeed super nice... but I didn't feel comfortable buying it without trying it first and there wasn't any place nearby that sold them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## saltymalty

Do the bags velcro across the bottom? It would make sense to me that they should close across the top with some sort of safety device attaching the top handles. I haven't seen these bags either, but I would be curious to know.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 27 2005, 11:38 AM
> *My store had this bag, which features a malt, but I didn't really like the other dogs on it.
> 
> http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishli...detail&p=H60143
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38170*


[/QUOTE]
saltymalty~that is the style of the bag but it only had one puppy-an adorable maltese-BUT if you take your own personal picture in they will put that one on the purse and it looks AWESOME....


----------



## charmypoo

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 27 2005, 02:13 PM
> *Do the bags velcro across the bottom?  It would make sense to me that they should close across the top with some sort of safety device attaching the top handles.  I haven't seen these bags either, but I would be curious to know.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38188*


[/QUOTE]

If I wasn't so lazy, I would take a photo for you instead of trying to describe it. The velcro is at the top. It is one piece of cloth with holes cut out for the legs. The piece of cloth closes with velcro at the top by where the handles are. In my puppy purse, the handles are on the side and there are no additional security mechanism to hold the dog in place. 

So in reality, when the velcro opens, you should still be holding on the handles so nothing happens. But I am just a worry wort!


----------



## charmypoo

Does anyone have the Madison bag from Petote? How is this for comfort?

I love the way it looks. These are my two favourites.

















The rest of the collection.
http://store.ruffn-it.com/maco.html


----------



## saltymalty

Charmy, those bags are really cute. A shop here sells them, but they are pricey. Thanks for the info on the puppy purse.

RJ's Mom....don't tell me any more....my credit cards can't take it!


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 27 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Does anyone have the Madison bag from Petote?  How is this for comfort?
> 
> I love the way it looks.  These are my two favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the collection.
> http://store.ruffn-it.com/maco.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38226*


[/QUOTE]
I was looking at those in a catalog...never seen them in person, but the dogs always looked a little squished in the pictures...who knows, maybe they couldn't get a small enough dog model?? If I could see one in person I would definately check them out though


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 27 2005, 07:52 PM
> *Charmy, those bags are really cute.  A shop here sells them, but they are pricey. Thanks for the info on the puppy purse.
> 
> RJ's Mom....don't tell me any more....my credit cards can't take it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38274*


[/QUOTE]
I know what your saying.....I really had a HARD time walking away from that bag...but if I'm not mistaken I believe Mothers Day is coming up soon














I put it on my wish list at Brighton...............


----------



## kodie

Charmypoo... omg! Thats why i will NOT get one for kodie... I dont feel comfortable with him hangin like that... I will continue to hold my baby and support his butt with my HAND!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Feb 27 2005, 10:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CharmyPoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 27 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Does anyone have the Madison bag from Petote?  How is this for comfort?
> 
> I love the way it looks.  These are my two favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the collection.
> http://store.ruffn-it.com/maco.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38226*
Click to expand...

I was looking at those in a catalog...never seen them in person, but the dogs always looked a little squished in the pictures...who knows, maybe they couldn't get a small enough dog model?? If I could see one in person I would definately check them out though








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38287
[/B][/QUOTE]

Charmypoo's babies are really small though... I could see hers or Kodie in a little bag like that...

EDIT: I just went to their site... actually the large size bag is a pretty good size but it holds only up to 6 pounds.. neither of my babies would fit..... 
Here's some info:

Quoted from the Petote Web site:
Madison Collection the carrier that takes you and your pet anywhere you want to go in style. It's fashionable cylinder shape is made of high-impact, industrial -plastic collapse protection frame that is on flight approved in both small and large sizes.

Features include a cushioned platform, washable/removable faux fur bedding, two dual zippered front and back entries, a roll up ventilation flap and custom designed hardware. 


Small...(3 lb. maximum) 10½"L x 6½"W x 7"H
Large...(6 lb. maximum) 14"L x 8½"W x 9"H


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 27 2005, 04:03 PM
> *Does anyone have the Madison bag from Petote?  How is this for comfort?
> 
> I love the way it looks.  These are my two favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the collection.
> http://store.ruffn-it.com/maco.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38226*


[/QUOTE]

For those of you that have a Three Dog Bakery near you I think they have bags like these (at least the one here does).


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 28 2005, 03:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2005, 10:54 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-CharmyPoo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Feb 27 2005, 05:03 PM
> Does anyone have the Madison bag from Petote?  How is this for comfort?
> 
> I love the way it looks.  These are my two favourites.
> 
> The rest of the collection.
> http://store.ruffn-it.com/maco.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38226*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I was looking at those in a catalog...never seen them in person, but the dogs always looked a little squished in the pictures...who knows, maybe they couldn't get a small enough dog model?? If I could see one in person I would definately check them out though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38287*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

Charmypoo's babies are really small though... I could see hers or Kodie in a little bag like that...

EDIT: I just went to their site... actually the large size bag is a pretty good size but it holds only up to 6 pounds.. neither of my babies would fit..... 
Here's some info:

Quoted from the Petote Web site:
Madison Collection the carrier that takes you and your pet anywhere you want to go in style. It's fashionable cylinder shape is made of high-impact, industrial -plastic collapse protection frame that is on flight approved in both small and large sizes.

Features include a cushioned platform, washable/removable faux fur bedding, two dual zippered front and back entries, a roll up ventilation flap and custom designed hardware. 


Small...(3 lb. maximum) 10½"L x 6½"W x 7"H
Large...(6 lb. maximum) 14"L x 8½"W x 9"H
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38551
[/B][/QUOTE]
I forgot to type







Thanks, I guess Peanut would be too close to the max weight for one







The cataloug wasn't very descriptive. Cute though!!!


----------



## charmypoo

It's been hard for me to get bags because I don't like big bags. I am a pretty small person (around 5 feet and 90 lbs). So I look silly with the big bags especially when my kids are small and don't need the big bags. I have been searching for the smaller ones and this one looks like a good size.

I bought a few from Japan that I love! I also have a Manhattan Mutts one that I adore - their teacup line. 

The funny thing is that my kids love the bags. Every time I take one out, they jump in it!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 28 2005, 05:38 PM
> *It's been hard for me to get bags because I don't like big bags.  I am a pretty small person (around 5 feet and 90 lbs).  So I look silly with the big bags especially when my kids are small and don't need the big bags.  I have been searching for the smaller ones and this one looks like a good size.
> 
> I bought a few from Japan that I love!  I also have a Manhattan Mutts one that I adore - their teacup line.
> 
> The funny thing is that my kids love the bags.  Every time I take one out, they jump in it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38618*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, how cute that they love the bags... I guess when you take the bags out they know that they are getting to go out with you.... let us know which bag you end up with!


----------



## Brit'sMom

I really want the Juicy Bag or the Madison Bag
I think I want the Juicy more, Im getting ONE of them this weekend and I am EXCITED!


----------



## 020202

Woohoo! Woohoo! The Juicy bag arrived tonight during the blizzard. I was very surprised to see a shadowing emerging from the darkness of the snow. It was the UPS man carrying it. I was shocked and intend to compliment UPS for such service. He had to park at the end of our driveway and walk it back. Our driveway is over 300 feet. I was very impressed with their service. 

Here's is todays fashion model showing off her new Juicy Couture bag.




























Tomorrow Izzy has a vet appointment for her final series of shots and I can start to take her out in public then. The timing couldn't be better. I looked all over the bag to make sure it had everything that Susan listed to authenticate it and it's all there. Whew. I love it more in person, it's a beautiful bag. I've heard many of you say that people don't see your dogs inside the bag, but both sides are mesh, how do you keep them invisible?

Thank you again for everyone who steered me to the bag. I'm so grateful.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

Izzy looks so cute-she looks like she likes her bag. I'm so glad your happy with it too!







Wow UPS rocks!


----------



## sheila2182

AWWW,Izzy looks so cute in it!!The last pic. would be a perfect advertisment picture for Juicy Bags!!!


----------



## littlepeanut

Awwww!! Izzy is so cute in her new bag!!!







Peanut's gettin jealous!!!


----------



## saltymalty

AHHHHHKKKKK...now I really want that bag because your puppy looks so cute! I have been covering the pad in plastic with an old dish towel on top, just incase of an accident. It is supposed to be machine washable, but with my luck, it would get ruined. I hope you both enjoy the new bag in good health.


----------



## msmagnolia

WooHoo! Glad it all worked out for you, Linda. The photos are darling. Hope you and Izzy will enjoy it.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Thanks for posting Nichole. I think they puppy purses are cute. I don't think Lexi would have a problem with it. I almost bought one a couple of months ago. The only reason I didn't get one is because I don't take Lexi with me enough to justify getting another "carrier".


----------



## saltymalty

Every time I see one of the SM pets in another carrier, I want one too! You are right that our dogs are pets and not accessories. I think that they can have accessories themselves, like lots of different carriers! Toby looks very smart in his blue and white carrier. How big is Toby and which size did you order? I wonder if they have one in pink and white.....


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 1 2005, 12:15 PM
> *So, I have been debating as to whether or not to post this post, but I decided that I will...
> 
> Now, I certainly hope that many of you know me well enough to know that I don't think of Toby as an "accessory" so when I ordered the Puppy Purse (oh yes, I did!) I did it out of necessity.
> 
> Anyway, I have had the purse for a few days now and I just wanted to let those of you who are hesitant know that 1.) Toby LOVES the purse better than his carrier and 2.) it is safe and there is no way he can fall out nor can the Velcro come undone.
> 
> So why did I order this evil pet product?  Like I said, out of necessity.  In the summer, we go many places and I feel that the carrier is 1.) too much for me to carry (it gets heavy and hot quickly) and 2.) poor Toby is probably hotter than I am stuffed inside there even though the carrier is well ventilated.
> 
> This "purse" allows me to carry him and have him closer by my side than the normal carrier.  I usually walk with my hand under him and supporting him--not that I don't trust the purse, I like to play with him as we travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when he wants down, it converts quickly to a leash and there is no messing with the bag and zippers and harnesses and so forth.
> 
> Oh and the comments about the Velcro--this is some industrial strength Velcro--it must have been invented by NASA!  In all honesty, if you press down on the Velcro and make sure it is sealed, your pup isn't going anywhere.
> 
> Also, if he needs to pee, it isn't much more of an effort to get him out to pee than it is if your pup regularly wears sweaters (I just roll it up like I do Toby's sweaters).
> 
> Here is a pic of Toby in the purse.  He isn't happy, but that is because I was making him sit for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38981*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for educating us--you really never know if you'll like something until you've
tried it. Now that you have tried it and told us about it...it sounds very non-hassling (is that even a word







).. Ruby Jean may like that....


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## littlepeanut

Thanks for the info Nichole!!! I don't think Peanut would feel safe dangling though, he likes to be snuggled in something (arms or a carrier).


----------



## saltymalty

Thanks. I'll check it out. 

Since we've had another snow day, I've spent the afternoon combing through e-bay. I came up with this beautiful bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5&rd=1&tc=photo


----------



## saltymalty

I need to stop looking....what do you think about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...0&rd=1&tc=photo


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 1 2005, 05:05 PM
> *I need to stop looking....what do you think about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...0&rd=1&tc=photo
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39036*


[/QUOTE]

I like the other one better than this one... this seems more like a purse.. Doesn't seem like it has enough support for the dog ??


----------



## saltymalty

Good point....what about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...0&rd=1&tc=photo


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 1 2005, 05:16 PM
> *Good point....what about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...0&rd=1&tc=photo
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39043*


[/QUOTE]

It is so pretty and girly.... it could be a fun one for dressy outings.... would hope the handles are sewn on well.... definitely for a smaller Malt which you have.....It is bound to get a lot of compliments.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 1 2005, 03:05 PM
> *I need to stop looking....what do you think about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...0&rd=1&tc=photo
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39036*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 1 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Good point....what about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...0&rd=1&tc=photo
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39043*


[/QUOTE]
I LOVED both of these--but your right you do need to stop looking because your making me shop way to much







Well-I have to have someone to blame it on! (lol) .. Seriously though I loved both of the bags....think...think...think...does she need another bag, probably not, but I don't need anymore shoes and I keep on buying!! ha How many carriers do you have? When my Puchibag arrives that will be six...not quite one for everyday of the week-ha-maybe I better look at those bags again!!


----------



## msmagnolia

I loved the Pliner dog carrier!


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 1 2005, 05:51 PM
> *I loved the Pliner dog carrier!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39061*


[/QUOTE]
You have to check out this site:
http://www.donaldjpliner.com/store/index.a...T_ID=125Friends of BabyDoll Pliner

I'm really loving this one:
http://www.donaldjpliner.com/store/item.as...T_ID=126&bhcp=1


----------



## msmagnolia

OMG! Those bags are great! I saw that Isabelle Fiore is making a dog carrier too. The one I saw had palm trees on it. Very cute.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Mar 1 2005, 09:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-msmagnolia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 1 2005, 05:51 PM
> *I loved the Pliner dog carrier!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39061*
Click to expand...

You have to check out this site:
http://www.donaldjpliner.com/store/index.a...T_ID=125Friends of BabyDoll Pliner

I'm really loving this one:
http://www.donaldjpliner.com/store/item.as...T_ID=126&bhcp=1
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39124
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!! This is awesome... the ultimate!!! The most expensive!!!









Are they kidding though... a little dog shirt for $345.00!!! But those carriers are truly gorgeous... You have found the mother lode!!


----------



## charmypoo

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 1 2005, 01:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it! Izzy looks so cute in the bag. Can I convince you to take a photo of yourself holding the bag? I want to see how big it is being carried.


----------



## charmypoo

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 1 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Oh and the comments about the Velcro--this is some industrial strength Velcro--it must have been invented by NASA!  In all honesty, if you press down on the Velcro and make sure it is sealed, your pup isn't going anywhere.*


Thanks for the clarification. I knew all that hair getting caught in it didn't help! I am sure this purse is great and I found mine very pretty (just not good with long hair).


----------



## saltymalty

K&C's Mom...They are gorgeous, aren't they? I can't decide if I like the hobo shoulder style or the bone bag. My birthday is coming up, maybe I should slip a hint to my husband. 

Ms. Magnolia, Isabella Fiore has had the "monkey" pet carriers for a while. I was really into her bags for a while.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 1 2005, 01:21 AM
> *Woohoo!  Woohoo!  The Juicy bag arrived tonight during the blizzard.  I was very surprised to see a shadowing emerging from the darkness of the snow.  It was the UPS man carrying it.  I was shocked and intend to compliment UPS for such service.  He had to park at the end of our driveway and walk it back.  Our driveway is over 300 feet.  I was very impressed with their service.
> 
> Here's is todays fashion model showing off her new Juicy Couture bag.
> 
> Tomorrow Izzy has a vet appointment for her final series of shots and I can start to take her out in public then.  The timing couldn't be better.  I looked all over the bag to make sure it had everything that Susan listed to authenticate it and it's all there.  Whew.  I love it more in person, it's a beautiful bag.  I've heard many of you say that people don't see your dogs inside the bag, but both sides are mesh, how do you keep them invisible?
> 
> Thank you again for everyone who steered me to the bag.  I'm so grateful.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38822*


[/QUOTE]

Oh how absolutely adorable she is... what a great bag for her.. just perfect... Enjoy!!


----------



## 020202

> Can I convince you to take a photo of yourself holding the bag?[/B]


HAH!
















Just kidding. If no one else posts a picture of themselves holding the bag (so to speak) then I will do it. It's really not overly big and it's not too small for the dogs comfort. I enjoyed using it today. I did remove the washable pad that came with it because when I put Izzy Cujo into it, she proceeded to shred it within five minutes. She would make a great junk yard dog, by the way. I replaced it with her 'blankie' and she did much better. I'll save the washable pad for when she's a bit older and more refined.

Does anyone else have any concerns with the mesh on the carriers that allow others to see the dog inside? I'd like to sneak Izzy into places and this bag allows anyone to see inside it. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## snoopychan

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 21 2005, 11:28 AM
> *I love the long handles on that bag.  You'll get a lot of great use from it.
> 
> I thought about getting the Coach bag with gold trim...kind of similar trim to the Juicy bag....but I just love turquoise.  Now I am waiting for a call back from Coach to see if they can order the bag for me.  I am lucky in that we have three Coach stores within a 20 mile radius.  The sales people all know me well and order for me all the time.  I have heard that this bag is sold out already, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  It is a bit more than I usually pay for Coach, but it's my birthday present to myself.  My birthday is next month.  Funny how I always know just what to get myself!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36684*


[/QUOTE]


I hope you don't mind me asking but are you talking about the suede satchel? I'm not crazy about gold but its a really nice bag!


----------



## snoopychan

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Feb 22 2005, 08:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kodie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 22 2005, 08:01 AM
> *maybe i didnt read that correctly... coach makes dog bags?????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36855*
Click to expand...

Coach offered a pet carrier as a very limited edition in their fall line. Evidently they sold out within a VERY short time. (The Vegas store told me that they sold them within a hour.) Anyway, you can see them sometimes by doing a search on Ebay. They've been being resold for outrageous amounts. They also don't offer ventilation 100% of the time. You have to roll or pull down a piece of fabric. The "windows" can be closed so that it doesn't show any of the pet. I'd be afraid it would get awfully hot inside. On the other hand the colors are very cute!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36897
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi! Thats right! I forgot that you took a trip here! I wanted to ask how was it? Their carrier was very limited edition. It looked similar (shape, etc...) to the Sac Chien from LV. It was too heavy too. It did look better than the hideous holiday plaid one they had for 03'. Which Coach store did you guys visit? Were they nice? If not, I can rag on my friends about it!! :lol: 
I wanted to ask you about your Juicy carriers, are they heavy? The one you have is a nice size. I saw the bowling bag looking ones and they are so small!! They look meant for only teacup size chihuahuas!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 2 2005, 12:02 AM
> *Does anyone else have any concerns with the mesh on the carriers that allow others to see the dog inside?  I'd like to sneak Izzy into places and this bag allows anyone to see inside it.  Any thoughts or suggestions?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39155*


[/QUOTE]

You'd need mesh in any bag wouldn't you so the dog can get plenty of air? .... Here is a thought for sneaking her in.... can you tie a scarf on to the handle of the bag so it'll sort of drape down over the mesh. I've seen that "look" in quite a few catalogs lately... wish I could remember where I saw it recently... Oh, I think it was on a site that was selling Juicy purses... Anyway, that should distract away from the mesh and yet allow her to still get plenty of air If it has mesh on the back too, I guess you could do it on both sides... it wouldn't be the most fashionable thing to do but I doubt if anyone who you're trying to sneak past would have a clue about that!


----------



## saltymalty

The green and gold bag that I have has the same mesh as the gold bag you have. It hasn't been a problem because the mesh is somewhat reflective. It kind of makes it more subtle (I know it's hard to call gold lame mesh subtle.) I have taken our pup to the market, into a diner, to the mall, and the bank. When she pops her head out people are so surprised to see her. I've even had people comment on my bag, asking where did I get it from and the like, before they even realize that it's a fully loaded doggie carrier! It is probably more obvious to you than to anyone else. The first few times I brought her into places, I was a bit nervous about being "discovered" and kicked out...I hate controversey and confrontation. Once I relaxed and realized that no one noticed her, even when she'd poke out her head, I wasn't quite as concerned about being "discovered." I am surprised at how many places will allow you to bring a dog in a bag. You can always call ahead if you have concern.


----------



## msmagnolia

> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36897


Hi! Thats right! I forgot that you took a trip here! I wanted to ask how was it? Their carrier was very limited edition. It looked similar (shape, etc...) to the Sac Chien from LV. It was too heavy too. It did look better than the hideous holiday plaid one they had for 03'. Which Coach store did you guys visit? Were they nice? If not, I can rag on my friends about it!! :lol: 
I wanted to ask you about your Juicy carriers, are they heavy? The one you have is a nice size. I saw the bowling bag looking ones and they are so small!! They look meant for only teacup size chihuahuas!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39168
[/QUOTE]

Our trip to Vegas was great, but seems so long ago! We visited the Coach store in the new Forum shops. The trip was a shoppers dream. The weather that week was perfect and we had such a nice time. Love your city!


----------



## Nicolle916

Well after trying many times to get Bella to like it, I have decided to sell my Juicy carrier. It is the small one and it is the older model (doesn't have the closure at the flap like the 2005's). Bella just doesn't work with it and keeps trying to jump out. I'm scared she is going to hurt herself and I'm just going to have to stick with the carrier we have that closes all the way. All this being said...if someone here wants it I would be willing to sell it to you without all the ebay stuff. If not I'm going to list it on ebay. It has been slightly used but just me trying to convince Bella she wants to get in it. 
I bought it from Kitson in LA and it is pink with pink trim. 

This is a picture when I first got it. I can send current pictures if you want...there is not any significant wearing, just not wrapped in the paper it came in.








PM me if you are interested.

Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom

Well, my Celltei Tote O Pet arrived today. It is extremely well made and an exellent design. I put Catcher in it and he fit perfectly and he didn't even put up a fuss. It is quite roomy inside... Catcher is 7 pounds but has a ton of fluffy fur... it was hard to close the zipper without catching it.

The only thing I am surprised about is I thought the opening at one end was smaller and that he'd be able to put his head out but not get out of the carrier. But he can jump right out if the front zipper is open. The mesh part can be opened or closed... And there is an entry from the top or sides. It has a very nice slot on the back for a seat belt to go through. I'm taking him to the groomer Friday so I'll see how well this thing "travels". It doesn't look like a purse... it looks like a dog carrier, which is really fine. Anyone looking for something to sneak dogs in to places shouldn't get this. 

I'm glad I got it... I have a Sturdibag tote for Kallie... it's about two inches longer than this and a bit taller... Kallie is 9 pounds.. not sure if she'd fit in the Celltei. I don't use a carrier for her much at all but like to have one in case, god forbid, she is ever ill and needs to be transported, or if there is snow and I take her to work with me, etc. (in case I can't get home for lunch... I usually take mine to the office if it is bad out and I plan to work a full day). 

So anyway, it was a great transaction. It came at the exact time they said it would and it is an excellent product.... just not sure how much I'll use it but it is good to have.... However, it doesn't have that cool style of the Juicy!


----------



## littlepeanut

Hey, K/C's mom my celltei pak-o-pet has a short clip inside that will clip onto a harness. Peanut's pretty good about staying in the bag, but just to be safe I clip him in when I have the 'window' opened.

Also when you get a chance, could you post a pic of the back so I can see the seatbelt piece that you had added? I have been debating on getting another with the seatbelt loops, but not sure now that I am getting another pup! Hmmm, maybe I need 2







Thanks!!!  Oh, also what size did you get?


----------



## saltymalty

Photos please! I want to see your pup in the bag. If your bag doesn't have a harness leash, maybe you could have one put in. I think these are really smart looking bags. They may not look like a handbag, but they do look like something you might see carried in New York. I have noticed that no one is carrying little bags anymore....everyone has big duffles, messengers, and hobos. Happy travels to you and Catcher.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 2 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Hey, K/C's mom my celltei pak-o-pet has a short clip inside that will clip onto a harness.  Peanut's pretty good about staying in the bag, but just to be safe I clip him in when I have the 'window' opened.
> 
> Also when you get a chance, could you post a pic of the back so I can see the seatbelt piece that you had added?  I have been debating on getting another with the seatbelt loops, but not sure now that I am getting another pup!  Hmmm, maybe I need 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  Oh, also what size did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39428*


[/QUOTE]
Hi, I have the small size... the site says it is 16" long but I meaured the inside and it is only 14". Here is a photo of the seat belt loop. The bag look brown but it is very, very black.....not sure why the photo came out brown....


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 2 2005, 09:49 PM
> *Photos please!  I want to see your pup in the bag.  If your bag doesn't have a harness leash, maybe you could have one put in.  I think these are really smart looking bags.  They may not look like a handbag, but they do look like something you might see carried in New York.  I have noticed that no one is carrying little bags anymore....everyone has big duffles, messengers, and hobos.  Happy travels to you and Catcher.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39434*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, yes it does actually have a harness leash inside... I sort of forgot!







I think that should solve any problem of him jumping out..... I promise to take a photo of him in it.... he is due for a grooming Friday, so I'll wait. He doesn't look his "best" right now.... his hair is down... thought I'd give him a break from a top knot for a couple days and he looks like a wild man!


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 2 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Hi, I have the small size... the site says it is 16" long but I meaured the inside and it is only 14". Here is a photo of the seat belt loop. The bag look brown but it is very, very black.....not sure why the photo came out brown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39448*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Mystify79

All this talk of carriers got me lemming one so I got myself one from Celltei.. I got the Pet-on-the-Go. I actually bought one of the "returned" ones that they had on the specials page. They have such amazing customer service.. apparently they had sold the one that was special priced but hadn't taken it off the site before I purchased it so they sent me a BRAND NEW one!! How cool is that?? It is so cute and I love having my hands free and not having to worry about the bag slipping down my shoulder. I'll take pics tomorrow!


----------



## msmagnolia

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Mar 2 2005, 10:41 PM
> *They have such amazing customer service.. apparently they had sold the one that was special priced but hadn't taken it off the site before I purchased it so they sent me a BRAND NEW one!!  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39469*


[/QUOTE]

That is really amazing customer service!


----------



## k/c mom

OK... here is Catcher in his new Celltei carrier....

"I'm a "wild man".... grooming is coming up on Friday. Isn't my bow cute... Lady's Mom made it for me. See the "C" in the middle! The picture is a little blurry because I won't sit still."









"I love my new carrier. After Mommy took the picture, I didn't even want to get out of it."


----------



## Chelsey

I Like it ... it's really nice. So you mean people can see him inside there when it is ziped up. You can't really tell by the first picture. Is it the side they can see him from?
p.s Catcher looks so much like chelsey in this picture. I love the bow... great work


----------



## msmagnolia

Sher,
The photos are adorable! What a cutie.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Mar 3 2005, 12:31 AM
> *I Like it ... it's really nice.  So you mean people can see him inside there when it is ziped up.  You can't really tell by the first picture.  Is it the side they can see him from?
> p.s Catcher looks so much like chelsey in this picture.  I love the bow... great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39478*


[/QUOTE]

There are two layers to each opening... there is mesh and attached to the mesh with Velcro is the "solid" fabric. So if all the "windows" are closed, the bag looks like a suitcase or something. If you "roll" the windows back and attach the Velcro to hold it up, there is mesh showing and if the light hits it right right way you could see inside. Of coure if you roll both pieces of fabric (mesh and solid) back you have an opening in the bag.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh..... just a thought for any of you thinking of getting this bag.... the only thing I would have liked on the Celltei would have been that it have real leather trim and not fake leather. I bet Angie would have made one with real leather for me, had I asked. And it would be crazy to do it now... I'll be using this just once a month, more than likely. I may ask if she has a leather piece to replace the plastic one that snaps together and holds the two sets of straps together. 

I believe several of the other color combinations for this bag use real leather trim....


----------



## saltymalty

He looks so happy in his bag. You're right, I checked on their website and they do offer several styles with leather trim. I really like the one white with tan leather handles, and of course for our more formal outings, the silk brocade. 

By the way, we have been calling our carrier the "cabanette".


----------



## littlepeanut

Awwww! Catcher is adorable in his new bag!!!!!


----------



## 020202

I just love Catcher! He looks like a silly dog with a sense of humor. Every time I see his picture I smile because he always seems to be smiling at me.


----------



## miko's mommy

Kallie/Catcher's mom,

Catcher is adorable!!


----------



## k/c mom

Awww, Catcher thanks you all for the nice compliments! 

He's a little "character" .... a very happy-go-lucky guy; whereas Kallie is intense.... I am very lucky to have two very wonderful, good-natured dogs... they are really just a total pleasure!


----------



## k/c mom

I had the opportunity to use my Celltei bag for the first time yesterday and it "performed" wonderfully! The seat belt piece in the back was just perfect.... it was so easy to secure the bag in to the car. And Catcher had no problem getting in and out and he seemed to like it, too. So, as they say, all's well that ends well!


----------



## littlepeanut

Glad you and Catcher like the bag!!!


----------



## Quincymom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 3 2005, 01:07 AM
> *OK... here is Catcher in his new Celltei carrier....
> 
> "I'm a "wild man".... grooming is coming up on Friday. Isn't my bow cute... Lady's Mom made it for me. See the "C" in the middle! The picture is a little blurry because I won't sit still."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I love my new carrier. After Mommy took the picture, I didn't even want to get out of it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39473*


[/QUOTE]
Wow! I really like that bag. I was thinking about buying one awhile ago, but already have two others by Sherpa. Maybe I should just get Maltese #3 so I can get a new bag?!
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Mar 5 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Wow! I really like that bag. I was thinking about buying one awhile ago, but already have two others by Sherpa. Maybe I should just get Maltese #3 so I can get a new bag?!
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40331*


[/QUOTE]
Hi, I have a Sherpa also, from many years ago and it doesn't have any stabilizer bars or anything and the top always seemed to be falling in. Are they still this way? The Celltei has a really nice plastic reinforcement in the inside of the top portion and it keeps the top very sturdy.


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 5 2005, 10:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Quincymom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 5 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Wow! I really like that bag. I was thinking about buying one awhile ago, but already have two others by Sherpa. Maybe I should just get Maltese #3 so I can get a new bag?!
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40331*
Click to expand...

Hi, I have a Sherpa also, from many years ago and it doesn't have any stabilizer bars or anything and the top always seemed to be falling in. Are they still this way? The Celltei has a really nice plastic reinforcement in the inside of the top portion and it keeps the top very sturdy.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40338
[/B][/QUOTE]
The second bag I bought for the flight is a Sherpa. It has stabilizer bars on each end.Although ,its not a bag for everyday use ,but for travel. THe first wasent Airline approved.Actually Sher ,I think you are the one that told me to get a "approved " one,Thanks


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Mar 6 2005, 07:47 AM
> *The second bag I bought for the flight is a Sherpa. It has stabilizer bars on each end.Although ,its not a bag for everyday use ,but for travel. THe first wasent Airline approved.Actually Sher ,I think you are the one that told me to get a "approved " one,Thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40380*


[/QUOTE]

That's good to know... they must have improved it. My Sherpa was purchased about 12 years ago, when it was first introduced. The middle was always falling inward.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Celltei's have leather trim. The handles and straps are also leather.


----------



## kodie

Well... for you juicy bag owners... I finally saw a bag in person! I went to the King of Prussia mall which is in PA. I went into Neiman Marcus and they had ONE juicy dog bag... it was pink and was a totally different style than the ones they are selling on ebay and on their online store. The entire bag was all light pink and seemed to have the look of a Nile bag from Dooney and Burke (kinda a leathery material). It did not have Juicy written on the side either. It seemed to be a dresser style bag. Anyway... I took a good look at it and i was thinking that kodie would have to lay down in this bag to be comfortable. Those that own a Juicy... does your dog stand up in the bag or sit there in the bag while the bag is zippered?? I DO think that the bag is WIDE.. so Kodie would be able to turn around in the bag... I just dont know if he could stand in it


----------



## saltymalty

Save me from myself please....another style of Juicy? I must have it! It sounds devine. Did you purchase it? How much was it? I was just at Neiman's in Short Hills this weekend....no dog bags there at all. I ended up buying the new "baby fluff" handbag at Nordie's. They only had it in two colors, black and white. I went for black...I almost did the white bag, but I kept thinking about Grandma and her white spring handbags.

As for the dog bag (small bowler style), my puppy lies down in it when the "roof" is completely zipped. She can sit up right only when the top is off. I usually leave the window rolled down so that she can stick her head out and see everyone. There is pleanty of head room when she is down, so she isn't smushed in the bag. She can also turn completely around, which I have to be careful she doesn't get caught up in the restraint leash. We just took her to the vet for her spay follow up and she is weighing in at 3.5 lbs. today. She was 3.6 lbs. the day of her spay. She is 6 months old, and the vet doesn't think she's going to get much bigger than 5lbs.


----------



## kodie

I didnt look at the price but i'm sure its in the $300 range. I never seem to look at prices... hahahaha... i always just buy! i'm bad.








I didnt buy it cause I wasnt sure Kodie would like it cause he always sits in his bags... and not lay down... plus.. i didnt want a pink bag. haha.. Kodie's a boy!







It was a very very nice bag though. Fancier than the juicy bags we are all used to seeing. I wanted to go to short hill's this weekend instead of King of Prussia! Did you try Saks... didnt they sell Juicy?


----------



## msmagnolia

The more rectangular bag that are no longer being made by Juicy (and that some people have been purchasing on Ebay) gives plenty of room for the puppy to sit or stand. It is enough bigger than the bag that is currently being sold to allow for this.


----------



## saltymalty

Susan, are those the photos that LadyM took for you? They are wonderful. 

Kodie's Mom, Saks does carry Juicy, but no dog carriers there either. Juicy bags sell out almost as soon as they hit the shelves, at least here they do. I guess that's why there are so many fakes out there. The sales associate was literally unpacking the box of handbags when I snagged my baby fluff. The white one didn't hit the shelf either, as another person behind me purchased that one. I like KOP mall, but it takes me about 1.5 hrs. to get there. 

I wonder if Neiman's Last Call has any large dog carriers? There is one at Jersey Gardens. There is also an Off Fith (Saks). They usually have some great buys. I once got a gorgeous Stella McCartney blouse and slacks outfit for $250. You have to hunt though. A lot of the shoes and handbags are returns, or have some minor damage.


----------



## msmagnolia

I have also gotten a few good deals at Off 5th. It would be worth a look, just in case!

PS. Yes, these are the photos. All of them are shown on another thread called "Help me decide". It is in this part of the forum.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 7 2005, 08:54 AM
> *Save me from myself please....another style of Juicy?  I must have it!  It sounds devine.  Did you purchase it?  How much was it?  I was just at Neiman's in Short Hills this weekend....no dog bags there at all.  I ended up buying the new "baby fluff" handbag at Nordie's.  They only had it in two colors, black and white.  I went for black...I almost did the white bag, but I kept thinking about Grandma and her white spring handbags.
> 
> As for the dog bag (small bowler style), my puppy lies down in it when the "roof" is completely zipped.  She can sit up right only when the top is off.  I usually leave the window rolled down so that she can stick her head out and see everyone.  There is pleanty of head room when she is down, so she isn't smushed in the bag.  She can also turn completely around, which I have to be careful she doesn't get caught up in the restraint leash.  We just took her to the vet for her spay follow up and she is weighing in at 3.5 lbs. today.  She was 3.6 lbs. the day of her spay.  She is 6 months old, and the vet doesn't think she's going to get much bigger than 5lbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40701*


[/QUOTE]

More carriers?







What is the "baby fluff" carrier like? Nordie's huh?


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 7 2005, 07:36 AM
> *Well... for you juicy bag owners... I finally saw a bag in person!  I went to the King of Prussia mall which is in PA.  I went into Neiman Marcus and they had ONE juicy dog bag... it was pink and was a totally different style than the ones they are selling on ebay and on their online store.  The entire bag was all light pink and seemed to have the look of a Nile bag from Dooney and Burke (kinda a leathery material).  It did not have Juicy written on the side either.  It seemed to be a dresser style bag.  Anyway... I took a good look at it and i was thinking that kodie would have to lay down in this bag to be comfortable.  Those that own a Juicy... does your dog stand up in the bag or sit there in the bag while the bag is zippered??  I DO think that the bag is WIDE.. so Kodie would be able to turn around in the bag... I just dont know if he could stand in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40643*


[/QUOTE]
pink? thats my favorite .........







I keep telling myself Ruby doesn't need anymore bags...... lol.....wow I wish we had a Neiman Marcus near us....or maybe I'm glad we don't.......


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Mar 7 2005, 11:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-saltymalty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 7 2005, 08:54 AM
> *Save me from myself please....another style of Juicy?  I must have it!  It sounds devine.  Did you purchase it?  How much was it?  I was just at Neiman's in Short Hills this weekend....no dog bags there at all.  I ended up buying the new "baby fluff" handbag at Nordie's.  They only had it in two colors, black and white.  I went for black...I almost did the white bag, but I kept thinking about Grandma and her white spring handbags.
> 
> As for the dog bag (small bowler style), my puppy lies down in it when the "roof" is completely zipped.  She can sit up right only when the top is off.  I usually leave the window rolled down so that she can stick her head out and see everyone.  There is pleanty of head room when she is down, so she isn't smushed in the bag.  She can also turn completely around, which I have to be careful she doesn't get caught up in the restraint leash.  We just took her to the vet for her spay follow up and she is weighing in at 3.5 lbs. today.  She was 3.6 lbs. the day of her spay.  She is 6 months old, and the vet doesn't think she's going to get much bigger than 5lbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40701*
Click to expand...

More carriers?







What is the "baby fluff" carrier like? Nordie's huh?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40744
[/B][/QUOTE]
RJ's Mom, "baby fluff" is just a regular handbag...not a carrier. Although the large version would certainly be big enough.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

saltymalty--thanks for clearing that up for me....I would have went to Nordie's asking for the baby fluff dog carrier... (lol)....







Theres a Cole Haan handbag there I've had my eyes on......I believe its the Village line.....yellow.....but I'm thinking...do I wear that much yellow....do I care....I love the bag! ha ha....btw--I went to the gap and found the long and lean jeans you were talking about (I think it was you )







An I LOVE them! Thanks!!


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 7 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I have also gotten a few good deals at Off 5th.  It would be worth a look, just in case!
> 
> PS.  Yes, these are the photos.  All of them are shown on another thread called "Help me decide".  It is in this part of the forum.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40734*


[/QUOTE]
what is off 5th?


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Mar 8 2005, 10:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-msmagnolia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 7 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I have also gotten a few good deals at Off 5th.  It would be worth a look, just in case!
> 
> PS.  Yes, these are the photos.  All of them are shown on another thread called "Help me decide".  It is in this part of the forum.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40734*
Click to expand...

what is off 5th?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41106
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's the Saks outlet. There is one in Jersey Gardens right by Newark Airport. I think it's exit 13, or 13A. Last Call is Neiman's outlet.


----------



## Chelsey

Just thought I List this here as there is an other Juicy Couture bag on EBay.
This one is black. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...6750071913&rd=1


----------



## 020202

That's a pretty bag. It's the smaller sized one, keep that in mind.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 11 2005, 01:20 AM
> *That's a pretty bag.  It's  the smaller sized one, keep that in mind.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42054*


[/QUOTE]

I'm not really a jucie bag person. Just thought I would list it as many of you here like the bag. But if i were this would be the one for me minus the gold triming


----------



## puppylucy

Nice bag, but I have a feeling my baby would get squished in there when she got older







I don't know how they say a 15lb dog could be comfy in there, but maybe it's just me. Lucy's carriers are all 16" or longer.


----------



## Mystify79




----------



## littlepeanut

Awww Tuffy's so cute in the bag!!!


----------



## saltymalty

He looks so cute, and very tough!


----------



## kodie

Mystify79... I think that bag looks like a good idea! umm... How do you get your baby to stay sitting? Kodie always seems to hang out of the bag like hes gonna spring out. Does the bag hang on your shoulder or hang across your chest? I hope that makes sense


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 14 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Mystify79... I think that bag looks like a good idea!  umm... How do you get your baby to stay sitting?  Kodie always seems to hang out of the bag like hes gonna spring out.  Does the bag hang on your shoulder or hang across your chest?  I hope that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43073*


[/QUOTE]

There's a little harness clip inside the bag and that usually will keep Tuffy contained inside of the bag.. he's a hanger outer too. I could barely keep him inside my other bags, but this one he does great with. The bag hangs across my chest like a messenger bag. I love that style. Here's the link to Celltei's page with some pictures of how it is worn.. But I usually have the bag on my hip instead of in front of me like the people in the pictures.

Celltei


----------



## saltymalty

Kodie's Mom...check out this auction on e-bay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6752496142&rd=1


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 17 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Kodie's Mom...check out this auction on e-bay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6752496142&rd=1
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44003*


[/QUOTE]

I really like that one!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Mar 14 2005, 11:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kodie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 14 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Mystify79... I think that bag looks like a good idea!  umm... How do you get your baby to stay sitting?  Kodie always seems to hang out of the bag like hes gonna spring out.  Does the bag hang on your shoulder or hang across your chest?  I hope that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43073*
Click to expand...

There's a little harness clip inside the bag and that usually will keep Tuffy contained inside of the bag.. he's a hanger outer too. I could barely keep him inside my other bags, but this one he does great with. The bag hangs across my chest like a messenger bag. I love that style. Here's the link to Celltei's page with some pictures of how it is worn.. But I usually have the bag on my hip instead of in front of me like the people in the pictures.

Celltei
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43085
[/B][/QUOTE]
How much does Tuffy weigh? Do you find this is heavy on your shoulders?? It is a very nice looking bag....


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 17 2005, 12:21 PM
> *How much does Tuffy weigh? Do you find this is heavy on your shoulders?? It is a very nice looking bag....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44019*


[/QUOTE]

He weighs a little over 7 pounds and it's very comfortable to wear. I found with my purse type carriers that I would get so tired lugging him around but I could hike around with him in this bag easily.


----------



## k/c mom

Hmmm... I wonder if I should exchange my regular Celleti for that one? Catcher is 7 pounds.... Did you get the "small" size? Does it have a seatbelt loop on the back??


----------



## rubyjeansmom

That bag is really cute and so "boyish"--and he looks sooooo good in it!


----------



## saltymalty

Kodie's Mom...is this the bag that you saw at the KOP Neimans? It is gorgeous, and I'm seriously considering ordering this one too. I love the blush pink shade and the faux croc. It might be a bit warm for summer, but then again, we all have A/C right?


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...&index=0&cmCat=


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 19 2005, 04:02 PM
> *Kodie's Mom...is this the bag that you saw at the KOP Neimans?  It is gorgeous, and I'm seriously considering ordering this one too.  I love the blush pink shade and the faux croc.  It might be a bit warm for summer, but then again, we all have A/C right?
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...&index=0&cmCat=
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44471*


[/QUOTE]
YUP! Thats IT! I was just in the Short Hills mall this saturday and I thought of you! I saw at least 3 different color Juicy bags!


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 17 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Hmmm... I wonder if I should exchange my regular Celleti for that one? Catcher is 7 pounds....  Did you get the "small" size? Does it have a seatbelt loop on the back??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44065*


[/QUOTE]
Ooops, I totally missed your post there. I got the small size and Tuffy fits great in it, he never seems uncomfortable in it and he's really long so that was a concern. It doesn't have a seatbelt loop. I love this bag more and more every time I use it, it's just so comfy! And Tuffy loves to just curl up and lay down in it too.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Mar 21 2005, 11:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 17 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Hmmm... I wonder if I should exchange my regular Celleti for that one? Catcher is 7 pounds....  Did you get the "small" size? Does it have a seatbelt loop on the back??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44065*
Click to expand...

Ooops, I totally missed your post there. I got the small size and Tuffy fits great in it, he never seems uncomfortable in it and he's really long so that was a concern. It doesn't have a seatbelt loop. I love this bag more and more every time I use it, it's just so comfy! And Tuffy loves to just curl up and lay down in it too.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44903
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info..... I may get that for my 2nd bag.... Since I used my Celltei once already I guess I need to keep it... and I do love it... and so does Catcher.. he just hops right in. I may see if Kallie likes it and can fit in it and maybe will get the over-the-body style for her so I can put it over my shoulder and then carry his bag... it is always such a challenge getting them both in to the groomer's at the same time....


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 19 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Kodie's Mom...is this the bag that you saw at the KOP Neimans?  It is gorgeous, and I'm seriously considering ordering this one too.  I love the blush pink shade and the faux croc.  It might be a bit warm for summer, but then again, we all have A/C right?
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...&index=0&cmCat=
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44471*


[/QUOTE]

I can't believe they have a new one out. I really just can't afford to buy it though and in fact I should probably stop looking. But its sooo cute.


----------



## saltymalty

I hear you on that one! I need another dog carrier like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## Holliberry

This thread is entirely too long







I've read a few times and still am not sure which carrier to get. I wanted to put my 2 in about the one I have though.

I currently have one of the petote ones (bali or bali 2 I dont know). Has anyone used? I hate it. It is so huge and she only uses half of the length (it was at a local store with not much selection). She said it is the small size which is possible, but the whole bag tilts forward because there is no weight in the back and the straps are not adjustible to compensate. She also hooks in with her harness on as tight back as it allows, but she still goes out of the front and gets herself stuck. Also, the front closer flap is velcro, so there is no forcing her to stay "hidden'.

Has anyone had that problem with any of the other bags being top\front heavy?

I want a simple bag that wont lean, and I'd love some outside pockets and a zipper closure for her little peanut head if possible.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

The velcro flap bags just don't work for Lexi. If there is the slightest hole she will worm her way through it. I had a bag from PetSmart but after using it once I returned it because she kept almost falling out (even though she was hooked in).

That's why I love my Celltei. It has zippers so she is completely enclosed. She is not getting out until I unzipper it.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 21 2005, 12:27 PM
> *This thread is entirely too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a few times and still am not sure which carrier to get.  I wanted to put my 2 in about the one I have though.
> 
> I currently have one of the petote ones (bali or bali 2 I dont know).  Has anyone used?  I hate it.  It is so huge and she only uses half of the length (it was at a local store with not much selection).  She said it is the small size which is possible, but the whole bag tilts forward because there is no weight in the back and the straps are not adjustible to compensate.  She also hooks in with her harness on as tight back as it allows, but she still goes out of the front and gets herself stuck.  Also, the front closer flap is velcro, so there is no forcing her to stay "hidden'.
> 
> Has anyone had that problem with any of the other bags being top\front heavy?
> 
> I want a simple bag that wont lean, and I'd love some outside pockets and a zipper closure for her little peanut head if possible.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44978*


[/QUOTE]

Have you looked at the Juicy bags? I don't know how big/small Phoebe/Olivia will grow up to be, but the current line of Juicy bags are kind of small but cute. See the link in saltymalty post. I wouldn't get the Puchi bags. They are expensive and too big.


----------



## JCButterfly

Holliberry-

This is not good news for me since the Bali2 is the one I just ordered to bring my new puppy home! Hopefully it will at least work for the plane ride. Maybe I am being short sighted but I'm having a hard time justifying spending $100s of dollars on a carrier. Maybe they are just that much better but since I just bought his permanent crate for $40 . . . . it seemed the carrier shouldn't be that much more?

Any suggestions for carriers that aren't "designer". Juicy is beautiful but I'm a mid-west girl, everyone would just be asking if that's the dog's name inside!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Mar 21 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Any suggestions for carriers that aren't "designer".  Juicy is beautiful but I'm a mid-west girl, everyone would just be asking if that's the dog's name inside!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45014*


[/QUOTE]

The Celltei bags aren't that much. You can get a basic Celltei for as little as $85. They are well constructed bags that will last you a long time.

Just out of curiosity where do you live in the mid-west?


----------



## Holliberry

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Mar 21 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Holliberry-
> 
> This is not good news for me since the Bali2 is the one I just ordered to bring my new puppy home!  Hopefully it will at least work for the plane ride.  Maybe I am being short sighted but I'm having a hard time justifying spending $100s of dollars on a carrier.  Maybe they are just that much better but since I just bought his permanent crate for $40 . . . . it seemed the carrier shouldn't be that much more?
> 
> Any suggestions for carriers that aren't "designer".  Juicy is beautiful but I'm a mid-west girl, everyone would just be asking if that's the dog's name inside!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45014*


[/QUOTE]

I chalked it up to a 110$ loss and decided that since its airline approved, I will use it for that purpose IF heck ever freezes over and I end up on an airplane again










As far as the juicy bags I have never seen one in person. I dont mind spending $ if I know exactly what it is that I am getting and that I"ll love it. I think they are adorable, but are they what I am looking for in a bag... I have no idea who would carry them, maybe Saks but its all I have in this town so if they dont I am out of luck. I'm going to still look. 

Originally O\P was guessed to come in at around 5, but she said maybe more like 4-4.5 once she got an idea of how she was growing. Shes chubby if you ask me so I'm starting to feel like 6 could even be the number but what do I know


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 21 2005, 02:27 PM
> *This thread is entirely too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a few times and still am not sure which carrier to get.  I wanted to put my 2 in about the one I have though.
> 
> I currently have one of the petote ones (bali or bali 2 I dont know).  Has anyone used?  I hate it.  It is so huge and she only uses half of the length (it was at a local store with not much selection).  She said it is the small size which is possible, but the whole bag tilts forward because there is no weight in the back and the straps are not adjustible to compensate.  She also hooks in with her harness on as tight back as it allows, but she still goes out of the front and gets herself stuck.  Also, the front closer flap is velcro, so there is no forcing her to stay "hidden'.
> 
> Has anyone had that problem with any of the other bags being top\front heavy?
> 
> I want a simple bag that wont lean, and I'd love some outside pockets and a zipper closure for her little peanut head if possible.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44978*


[/QUOTE]

The Celltei is so well made and it is really a practical bag. I truly think you'll like it. It has every feature you could possibly need... lots of "windows" plus a place for her head to stick out. I would guess you'd need the XS size.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I hate to say it but I'm not happy with my Juicy bag







g!!! First of all its huge--not very comfortable to carry--and since it doesn't have anything to keep Ruby Jean's nose in







she really tries to get out of it.......I'm thinking about the smaller one now-it looks like it has a snap or something at the end to keep the babies inside is that right? Also I would like a shoulder strap......Yesterday was the first time I used it and had a heck of a time keeping her in it.....we were at TGIF's and I was horrified that she would get out and start running around the restaurant!! lol







Does anyone have the smaller Juicy bag??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 21 2005, 03:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Holliberry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 21 2005, 02:27 PM
> *This thread is entirely too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a few times and still am not sure which carrier to get.  I wanted to put my 2 in about the one I have though.
> 
> I currently have one of the petote ones (bali or bali 2 I dont know).  Has anyone used?  I hate it.  It is so huge and she only uses half of the length (it was at a local store with not much selection).  She said it is the small size which is possible, but the whole bag tilts forward because there is no weight in the back and the straps are not adjustible to compensate.  She also hooks in with her harness on as tight back as it allows, but she still goes out of the front and gets herself stuck.  Also, the front closer flap is velcro, so there is no forcing her to stay "hidden'.
> 
> Has anyone had that problem with any of the other bags being top\front heavy?
> 
> I want a simple bag that wont lean, and I'd love some outside pockets and a zipper closure for her little peanut head if possible.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44978*
Click to expand...

The Celltei is so well made and it is really a practical bag. I truly think you'll like it. It has every feature you could possibly need... lots of "windows" plus a place for her head to stick out. I would guess you'd need the XS size.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45028
[/B][/QUOTE]

If your puppy is going to be on the smaller end (less then 6lbs) you should be fine with the XS. The Small is a little big to carry around all the time. 

They are coming out with a new line of Celltei Lite bags. The bag is supposed to weigh less then 3lbs. They are not available for purchase yet but you might want to keep an eye on them.


----------



## saltymalty

I have the smaller Juicy bag...green and gold, not the pink faux croc. My pup does poke her head out the window, but it's getting harder for her to wriggle her front paws out now that she's a bit larger. I wish it had the lock that the new bags have. You can find them at Neiman Marcus on line...they are great about returns. If you don't like it, if it's too small, or just not for you, you can return it for full refund. You'll have to pay s&h though. They have two styles which are essentially the same bag, just different materials. The first is faux croc with no lettering. That bag is all leather and might get a bit hot in summer. The second (or should I say second and third because it's available in 2 colors) is a bowler style terry bag that looks like my Juicy only instead of microfiber it is terry. The trim is leather and it has a long shoulder strap. It comes in two pink and green combos. Both the terry and croc bowlers have a lock closure on the roll down window part of the bag.


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Mar 21 2005, 04:21 PM
> *I hate to say it but I'm not happy with my Juicy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g!!!  First of all its huge--not very comfortable to carry--and since it doesn't have anything to keep Ruby Jean's nose in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she really tries to get out of it.......I'm thinking about the smaller one now-it looks like it has a snap or something at the end to keep the babies inside is that right?  Also I would like a shoulder strap......Yesterday was the first time I used it and had a heck of a time keeping her in it.....we were at TGIF's and I was horrified that she would get out and start running around the restaurant!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the smaller Juicy bag??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45033*


[/QUOTE]
Which Juicy did you get? Is it the larger one? The small Juicy is working just fine for us. It's still not too cramped but it is a snug fit. She still has room to turn around and roll over, she doesn't have room to stand though. She usually just falls asleep when she gets into the bag, which is kind of surprising because she gets so excited when she sees me get it. I usually carry a satchel style bag instead of a shoulder bag so I don't mind the way it's carried. Maybe you can have a shoulder strap made for the bag? I am sure she will get used to you carrying her around in it. I usually throw a greenie and a favorite toy in there with her to keep her occupied.


----------



## Holliberry

I have been looking at the Celltei- but there are so many different ones. I think I will call there as has been suggested and see what they say. If the cut off is 6lbs maybe they will recommend I wait until shes finished with most of her growing. If I'm not mistaken they really slow down at around 6 months? Or is it 8? I cant remember but at least I'd have a better guess when shes a little older. Shes just over 3 now and not quite 5 months.

I still drag her out and lug her around in this one  just to get her used to it so it shouldnt be too much of an adjustment for a new bag. 

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## saltymalty

I love your photo! That cute little face just needs to be poking out of a cute bag. I love the silk brocade Celltei bag. They had one on clearance that tempted me....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

If you can only afford one "expensive" bag (like me) I would recommend waiting until your furbaby is full grown. I got mine when Lexi was little and at 8.5lbs it is now a little bit too small. Still managable but not for long periods of time. I just made sure I got the small. The bag is a little bit too big to pass for a normal purse but it isn't too bag. I don't take Lexi too many places that she has to go in the bag.


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 21 2005, 05:38 PM
> *If you can only afford one "expensive" bag (like me) I would recommend waiting until your furbaby is full grown.  I got mine when Lexi was little and at 8.5lbs it is now a little bit too small.  Still managable but not for long periods of time.  I just made sure I got the small.  The bag is a little bit too big to pass for a normal purse but it isn't too bag.  I don't take Lexi too many places that she has to go in the bag.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45075*


[/QUOTE]
Kristi, I think yours would fit in very nicely here as many women carry large bags in NY/NJ. Those small ity, bity bags are for teens...real women carry large handbags!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I've taken Lexi into Kmart, Younkers, garden shop, Target, Michele's, etc. Most people have no idea there is a dog in the bag. Only 1 person has ever figured out there was a dog in the bag and that was because Lexi was digging in the bag so it was moving a lot.









The only thing I wish was different with my bag is that there was a little bit more storage for my things. Not sure where they would put it though.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Mar 21 2005, 04:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 21 2005, 05:38 PM
> *If you can only afford one "expensive" bag (like me) I would recommend waiting until your furbaby is full grown.  I got mine when Lexi was little and at 8.5lbs it is now a little bit too small.  Still managable but not for long periods of time.  I just made sure I got the small.  The bag is a little bit too big to pass for a normal purse but it isn't too bag.  I don't take Lexi too many places that she has to go in the bag.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45075*
Click to expand...

Kristi, I think yours would fit in very nicely here as many women carry large bags in NY/NJ. Those small ity, bity bags are for teens...real women carry large handbags!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45089
[/B][/QUOTE]

Very True! Although I still think I look a little funny carrying the huge Juicy around.


----------



## Holliberry

I just called Celltei but was put on hold for like 10 minutes and had to hang up









I am looking at the style of this bag, but I dont think I'd like the denim

http://www.celltei.com/toteopet1.html

Does anyone notice the differences between that and the black one? Or are all of them basically the same just different colors? I love that flower lilac one







but I want this bag to be simple and inconspicuous. If they are the same I am just going to order the black one.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 22 2005, 03:59 PM
> *I just called Celltei but was put on hold for like 10 minutes and had to hang up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at the style of this bag, but I dont think I'd like the denim
> 
> http://www.celltei.com/toteopet1.html
> 
> Does anyone notice the differences between that and the black one? Or are all of them basically the same just different colors?  I love that flower lilac one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I want this bag to be simple and inconspicuous.  If they are the same I am just going to order the black one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45449*


[/QUOTE]

I think the Classic and the Basic are basically the same design. The only difference I can see is the fabric.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 22 2005, 04:59 PM
> *I just called Celltei but was put on hold for like 10 minutes and had to hang up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at the style of this bag, but I dont think I'd like the denim
> 
> http://www.celltei.com/toteopet1.html
> 
> Does anyone notice the differences between that and the black one? Or are all of them basically the same just different colors?  I love that flower lilac one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I want this bag to be simple and inconspicuous.  If they are the same I am just going to order the black one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45449*


[/QUOTE]

That looks like my black one. The only thing I don't like on mine is the little piece that snaps together and holds the two handles together is a very rigid plastic. I wrote the owner and asked if I could buy a leather or microfiber piece and she wrote back that yes I could but she is attending two trade shows and will be back the week of 3/28. Her email is [email protected]. You may want to write her if you have any questions, etc. She is wonderful!! If you want to use the carrier in the car, be sure and ask her to custom make you one with the seat belt loop on the back. Can't wait to see a photo of little Phoebe in her carrier!!









Here is a photo I posted in another thread of Catcher in his Celltei:


----------



## saltymalty

Catcher looks like he is ready to come over to my house for a play date with our puppy! I just love that photo. His face is sooooo expressive.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I have the Active Tote-o-Pet. On mine that piece and the straps are leather.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 23 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Catcher looks like he is ready to come over to my house for a play date with our puppy!  I just love that photo.  His face is sooooo expressive.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45576*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Oh he'd love to play with Valletta! He's somewhat of a bully though.... wants all the toys for himself!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 23 2005, 09:35 AM
> *I have the Active Tote-o-Pet.  On mine that piece and the straps are leather.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45600*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, I noticed that in the description and wish my black had the leather instead of plastic trim, in general. I'm just not a white/brown person..... I love black so I went with it anyway.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 23 2005, 09:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 23 2005, 09:35 AM
> *I have the Active Tote-o-Pet.  On mine that piece and the straps are leather.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45600*
Click to expand...

Yeah, I noticed that in the description and wish my black had the leather instead of plastic trim, in general. I'm just not a white/brown person..... I love black so I went with it anyway.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45637
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually the bag is tan and brown. For some reason in the picture it looks white, but its not.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Mar 23 2005, 10:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 23 2005, 09:56 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 23 2005, 09:35 AM
> I have the Active Tote-o-Pet.  On mine that piece and the straps are leather.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45600*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Yeah, I noticed that in the description and wish my black had the leather instead of plastic trim, in general. I'm just not a white/brown person..... I love black so I went with it anyway.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45637*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

Actually the bag is tan and brown. For some reason in the picture it looks white, but its not.

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45638
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh I always thought it was white!! That bag is really a good looking one....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I know, I thought the same thing when I ordered it. It says tan in the description but I thought it must be one of those really, really light tans that are almost white. When I got it I was suprised but I like it better then white.


----------



## Holliberry

Now you guys have really confused me. I do like tan and brown too. I just think Black goes with more of my stuff so I know I am going to have to get two. If you think those features (leather straps) are important maybe I will go with that. Looking to find some time here soon to try calling them again.

Catcher and Lexi are both so adorable in their bags!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 23 2005, 10:12 AM
> *Now you guys have really confused me.  I do like tan and brown too.  I just think Black goes with more of my stuff so I know I am going to have to get two.  If you think those features (leather straps) are important maybe I will go with that.  Looking to find some time here soon to try calling them again.
> 
> Catcher and Lexi are both so adorable in their bags!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45644*


[/QUOTE]

You can have them do the leather strap on the black one. It will cost a little more but at least you would get the bag you like. 

One of the reasons I didn't get the black bag was that I was worried about it being too hot during the summer. I thought with the tan that it might not get as warm.


----------



## olliesmom

I know everyone is probably sick of talking about carriers, but I have a few questions. Oliver can't stand the purse like carriers that have a soft bottom. He needs a carrier with a sturdy bottom so it doesn't feel like the world is caving beneath him. 

I haven't weighed him in a while but I'm guessing he's about 6-7 lbs. Is this too big for a juicy carrier? I'm debating between juicy or Louis. I know there's a huge price difference, but I just love the LV dog carrier. And love that it's really a rectangle. I feel like he'd have a lot of room. I've seen the LV but not the juicy. Will it be too small? 

Sorry for the rambling, but I've been driving myself crazy about this frickin dog carrier for over a month....









Thanks!


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by olliesmom_@Mar 24 2005, 01:18 PM
> *I know everyone is probably sick of talking about carriers, but I have a few questions.  Oliver can't stand the purse like carriers that have a soft bottom.  He needs a carrier with a sturdy bottom so it doesn't feel like the world is caving beneath him.
> 
> I haven't weighed him in a while but I'm guessing he's about 6-7 lbs.  Is this too big for a juicy carrier?  I'm debating between juicy or Louis.  I know there's a huge price difference, but I just love the LV dog carrier.  And  love that it's really a rectangle.  I feel like he'd have a lot of room.  I've seen the LV but not the juicy.  Will it be too small?
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, but I've been driving myself crazy about this frickin dog carrier for over a month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46067*


[/QUOTE]

Miko is on average 6.5 lbs and fits easily into a large sized juicy (the ones from last year's line). The smaller one I could stuff him into, but its not at all comfortable. Miko prefers the sturdy bottom too (I used to have a softer carrier and he really did not want to go into it). Also, its not always the weight but dimensions of you puppy (length, height) as compared to the carrier that play a role.

The LV carrier is obviously much pricer but its also a lot bigger and not as easily carried around on day-to-day basis. But they have 2 sizes of it, right? Its probably great for traveling with (I have seen people have it on the plane), but I don't think it has enough ventilation. You should go into a LV store and just look at the carrier if you haven't seen it up close. 

I totally know what you mean about driving yourself crazy over the carriers. I had to have the juicy carrier. I spent more than we can really afford, but I love it. I can put my wallet, phone, leash, snacks, etc in the side pocket.


----------



## saltymalty

I agree that the size (height and length) of your pup is probably more a factor than the weight when it comes to the Juicy bag. For us, it works well, but our pup is small, maybe 4lbs., and 7 months old. I don't see her "growing out" of this bag any time soon. I think the Celltei bags are very nice, and from what I can tell, they offer good support. The LV bags are beautiful, but they are heavy, and they aren't great for "sneaking" potential...everyone's going to know who is in there! There have been some people who have gotten the larger Juicy on e-bay...I think RubyJean's Mom recently got one. I'm not so sure she was thrilled with it, so maybe you could PM her about it. But be cautious with e-bay as there are tons of fake Juicy. The fakes are getting better and better, but please know that the sellers on e-bay can purchase mirror copies for under $60 for the smaller, and under $75 for the larger ones. The only other suggestion I have is that Juicy has a new bowler style, that according to the Neiman Marcus website, is larger than the current sporty style bowlers. It's a faux croc and looks beautiful. You could always order and try it on for size. NM is great about returns. For the past few years Coach has also come out with carriers, but they are more like the LV in that they resemble luggage. Brighton makes one that is more like a tote. If you haven't already done so, check out www.GlamourDog.com because she has a wonderful selection of carriers. I think she offers a discount to SM members, but I don't recall the coupon code.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Mar 24 2005, 09:16 PM
> *I recently ordered this bag for Cookie:
> 
> http://www.happytailpets.com/product_details.asp?ItemID=488
> 
> I'm not particularly a "purple" kind of person, but I like purple for Cookie.  It's a good color for both boys and girls, so I can get them matching purple outfits.  Anyway, I don't want anything pink anywhere near Noodle, even if he is not going to be in it.  People ALWAYS guess that he's a girl.
> 
> I really like this carrier because it has a LOT of ventilation that completely blends with the purse so it's not so obvious.  I looked at a lot of other carriers that would use black mesh even when the bag wasn't black.  Just made the mesh stand out, I felt.
> 
> I went for the grand size to be sure that Cookie would have enough room for herself and a toy or two.  Plus, that way, in the winter, I can line it with some soft fleece to prevent icy winds from getting through all that mesh.
> 
> I ordered if from Happy Tails Boutique, a site that belongs to a member here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can count on this board getting flooded with Cookie pictures once it arrives.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46155*


[/QUOTE]

Hey that bag is adorable!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## olliesmom

Thanks so much for the input guys! My workday recently has been consisting of endless dog carrier searching! Needless to say, I haven't been productive at work, and I still haven't found the perfect carrier!!!









okw- With the larger juicy, is that the square style bag? Or is it just a larger size of the bowler bag. I've been to the neiman marcus website and I see that they have the carriers in stock, but I don't know how Oliver feels about pink and green









Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## saltymalty

Here are the NM links for the Juicy bags....

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...em=prod17920026


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...em=prod16310016


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...Image=alternate


The last bag is the one I have. I hope this helps.

edited because I put the same link twice.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by olliesmom_@Mar 25 2005, 07:16 AM
> *Thanks so much for the input guys!  My workday recently has been consisting of endless dog carrier searching!  Needless to say, I haven't been productive at work, and I still haven't found the perfect carrier!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okw- With the larger juicy, is that the square style bag?  Or is it just a larger size of the bowler bag.  I've been to the neiman marcus website and I see that they have the carriers in stock, but I don't know how Oliver feels about pink and green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46235*


[/QUOTE]

I have the square style bag. I think if you click on 'miko' link you will see it. Also, I think in this thread Susan (Ms Magnolia) had pictures of hers, and the beige one is identical to mine.

I tried ordering from NM, but the bag was just a bit too small for Miko. The larger one is probably a little too big, but since he is in there for long periods of time, I think the space is necessary. I got mine from e-bay as they are no longer sold in stores.

I do have to warn you that the handles are not very comfortable. I make my husband carry the bag half the time to get a break from it. But, we also take Miko everywhere on weekends (restaurants, malls, stores, supermarkets, movies) so if you plan to use it less often, the handles may not matter that much.


----------



## saltymalty

I don't know if anyone is interested, but I was at Target today and they had two different types of dog carriers. The first was all black. I didn't really like the style...it was the kind with a big scoop out of the side for the dog's head. It looked to me like the dog would come flying out of the bag if you weren't careful. The second was adorable...it was a tote style in hot pink faux croc. It had lots of ventilation and completely zipped shut so that the dog could not escape. You can roll down the side to let your pup poke its head out, and it has fur inside. They also had an adorable trench coat for little dogs. It would be adorable on a little boy malt!


----------



## Ladysmom

Here is the Target bag. It IS adorable - and reasonable at only $39.95! I wonder how big it is? The dimensions weern't given. Lady is 9 pounds so a alot of the bags are too small.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=2-...asin=B0007D33UE


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 11:03 AM
> *Here is the Target bag. It IS adorable - and reasonable at only $39.95! I wonder how big it is? The dimensions weern't given. Lady is 9 pounds so a alot of the bags are too small.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=2-...asin=B0007D33UE
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50133*


[/QUOTE]
Marj, it was large...too big for my puppy. I'd say it's about the size of the large Puchibag tote. The one I saw was the same style, however, it was faux pink croc. It didn't have any logos on it (that I recall seeing). It is a very pretty bag and I think would be perfect for spring/summer. It had a ventilation panel on the face of the bag as well as on each end and on top. Even with all that mesh, it still looks like a handbag/tote bag and you wouldn't necessarily think that there was a puppy hiding inside! If you have a Target nearby, take a look and see if they have any. Mine had several.

edited: Marj, if you click on see more information, it lists the dimensions...16Lx8Wx11H


----------



## dhodina

http://pacificpetshop.zoovy.com


This site has really cute bags at Great Prices!! 
I got Tunders from there.


----------



## Ladysmom

That's a great link, thanks. Much more affordable! And a good selection of sizes, too.

I'm too practical to pay hundreds of dollars on a bag when that can buy a lot of Lady's medications, get her a dental or be saved for future vet bills!

Which one did you get for Tunder?


----------



## dhodina

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 02:26 PM
> *That's a great link, thanks. Much more affordable! And a good selection of sizes, too.
> 
> I'm too practical to pay hundreds of dollars on a bag when that can buy a lot of Lady's medications, get her a dental or be saved for future vet bills!
> 
> Which one did you get for Tunder?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50223*


[/QUOTE]


http://pacificpetshop.com/product/GC2006BLKGRY


You can't beat that price... and shipping was only $11.00 from CA to IL not bad.


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 12:26 PM
> *I'm too practical to pay hundreds of dollars on a bag when that can buy a lot of Lady's medications, get her a dental or be saved for future vet bills!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50223*


[/QUOTE]

I should have saved the money I spent on Miko's carrier for all his vet bills!


----------



## rubyjeansmom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 12:26 PM
> *That's a great link, thanks. Much more affordable! And a good selection of sizes, too.
> 
> I'm too practical to pay hundreds of dollars on a bag when that can buy a lot of Lady's medications, get her a dental or be saved for future vet bills!
> 
> Which one did you get for Tunder?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50223*


[/QUOTE]
LadysMom~ How much does Lady weigh? I'm sure you've said before in another lpost-I just don't remember!!


----------



## Ladysmom

Rubyjean: Lady weighs 9 pounds so many of the carriers are too small for her.

OKW: I learned the hard way to save for vet bills! Vets have gotten unbelievably expensive in the last 10 years (or maybe it's just Raleigh?) It doesn't seem like I can ever get out of there for less than $100 and that's a pretty routine visit with a prescription, a blood or urine test or a shot of anitbiotics.


----------



## NC's Mom

Sir N is 12 pounds. Imagine THAT hanging in a bag on your shoulder! OUCH!

Lady's Mom, have you tried the front carriers? The kind where their legs and head stick out? That's what I use for Sir N. It is easier on me than a regular carrier....though it does make me waddle like I'm 10 months pregnant when I'm going up or down stairs.


----------



## Ladysmom

I have the pouch front carrier from Outward Hound and I like it, but it does make me feel like I am pregnant again! 

Yeah, 9 pounds is bad enough, but 12 would kill my back!


----------



## gizzysmommy

hi there,

i've been digging around for bags and was really afraid of getting ripped off for a juicy one on ebay. what do you guys think about this one?

http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/FX1WPNYDCARR3276

does anyone have any experiences with this site's bags?


----------



## Littlemans Mom

I really want to get the tan and brown bag from Celltei, but I needed one for this weekend and so I figured we would get a bag locally and use it as a trial carrier and when Indy "Littleman" gets used to being in one we can order the Celltei one. Well finding one around here wasn't so easy







I wanted one that didn't look like a womans pocketbook so my hubby would carry it around too and he would not carry one that look like it was my purse...hehehe. I also didn't want it to look, and feel like a carry-on bag for an airplane, or be to heavy. I stopped in to Petco and I couldn't find any at first and then on our way out I spotted one on the bottom shelf of an endcap. It is really light and I liked the shape etc. it is a powder blue with nice soft fur type lining and has a couple of pockets to put things in on the outside.The top is a zippered mesh for air and there is a small mesh window on the front with another mesh opening on one of the ends that opens up so Indy can peek out. It was $64.99 so I decided it was the best I had found around here so I got it. We went to pay for it and it rang up on sale for $48.68







I liked it all that much more when I found that out.......It is by New York Dog and is called a hobo bag, Indy checked it out already and seems to like it so far.....I will find out this weekend just how much he likes it...hehehe...I keep putting him in it for a little while and carry him around the house just so he can get used to it a bit.


----------



## Airmid

I have become totally addicted to carriers. (Hi, my name is Lynne, and I'm a carrieroholic)

Anyhow-I have the Celltei tote a pet-in LEOPARD...lol I have the Pink Juicy bag, I adore it-I look like such a jap! lol

I also have the "Jazzy"-it' s named after that little yorkie...I forget the owners name (It's 7am-need coffee)

Angel prefers the Juicy Bag-it has a really soft cushion. 

The Jazzy is Alligator pleather, and looks like a hand bag-I take her everywhere in it-it's also made for a bigger dog-up to 10 pounds, so she has loads of room for toys.

Angel is still only about 4 and a half pounds, so she fits in just about anything.


----------



## shay

Does anyone know of a good "cute" carrier that both my furbabies can fit comfortably in? I have only found one that says for two dogs but it was not all that cute







so any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks

Shay, Lola and Lucci


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 8 2005, 08:10 PM
> *hi there,
> 
> i've been digging around for bags and was really afraid of getting ripped off for a juicy one on ebay. what do you guys think about this one?
> 
> http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/FX1WPNYDCARR3276
> 
> does anyone have any experiences with this site's bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50684*


[/QUOTE]

I would just be careful... I was just looking at that webpage, and the bag I bought at petsmart for $29.00 is on that site for $67.00 

This one


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by shay_@Apr 11 2005, 12:42 PM
> *Does anyone know of a good "cute" carrier that both my furbabies can fit comfortably in?  I have only found one that says for two dogs but it was not all that cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Shay, Lola and Lucci
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51397*


[/QUOTE]

I've only ever seen 1 double carry and it wasn't cute. Plus I think your dogs would have to be on the small side otherwise it would be really, heavy.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 11 2005, 02:28 PM
> *I would just be careful... I was just looking at that webpage, and the bag I bought at petsmart for $29.00 is on that site for $67.00
> 
> This one
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51415*


[/QUOTE]
I noticed that too. I saw that bag at Petsmart but I was looking for one with blue trim and I noticed the price difference...But I think if you know the exact name of the carrier you could search it through shopping.com or froogle.com and that way you can sort them by price from the different websites.









I've only seen one bag that was for 2 dogs. It looked pretty bulky. I don't remember which site it was from, but it was grey with black trim. It looked like the dogs would have to sit up to be able to fit...maybe it was just a bad pic though. My bf gave me the LV sac chien for a gift and I was thinking that I could get Peanut and TicTac in there (only while TicTac is still little) but there's only one window so I don't know if it would get too hot in there with 2 dogs. I was thinking of getting a bigger size Celltei pakopet for those times I may need to lug the two dogs around together.


----------



## nataliecmu

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 11 2005, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nataliecmu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 11 2005, 02:28 PM
> *
> I would just be careful... I was just looking at that webpage, and the bag I bought at petsmart for $29.00 is on that site for $67.00
> 
> This one
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51415*
Click to expand...

I noticed that too. I saw that bag at Petsmart but I was looking for one with blue trim and I noticed the price difference...But I think if you know the exact name of the carrier you could search it through shopping.com or froogle.com and that way you can sort them by price from the different websites.









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51484
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's a really good idea.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by shay_@Apr 11 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Does anyone know of a good "cute" carrier that both my furbabies can fit comfortably in?  I have only found one that says for two dogs but it was not all that cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Shay, Lola and Lucci
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51397*


[/QUOTE]
I think this is the one I saw.
carrier


----------



## dhodina

I still like the site I got Tunder's from most bag's are marked down to around $25-30. And they are CUTE!! Maybe it's just me but I am way to cheap to spend a couple hundred dollars on a bag.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 11 2005, 03:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 11 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Does anyone know of a good "cute" carrier that both my furbabies can fit comfortably in?  I have only found one that says for two dogs but it was not all that cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Shay, Lola and Lucci
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51397*
Click to expand...

I think this is the one I saw.
carrier
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51493
[/B][/QUOTE]

The one I saw was a black or brown leather one. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I haven't found the dual carrier yet but I did find a nice single dog carrier. It looks like it has more storage for our stuff. It's on the Trixie + Peanut website. It is called "Rendezvous Pet Porter".


----------



## Chelsey

That a really nice bag... and the price is good too


----------



## puppylucy

lexis mom - CUTE BAG!! i love that


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Here is the description of the bag:


> *Rendezvous Pet Porter*
> Our elegant Rendezvous Pet Porter is sophisticated, discreet and absolutely essential for toting your pet around the block, around the town, or around the world in ultimate style. You will no longer need to struggle with two bags - your pet carrier and your handbag - because the contents of your purse can be easily stored in this clever all-in-one pet tote!
> 
> Airline-approved for in-cabin travel, our exclusive Rendezvous Pet Carrier is constructed of durable nylon and PVC with fashion-forward, heavy duty hardware. This lightweight bag features every imaginable luxury to ensure you + your pet a safe + stylish journey:
> 
> * Mesh ventilation panels on each end with roll-down windows
> * Top zippered mesh closure so that your pet is never out of sight
> * Adjustable inner security strap to hook onto your pet's harness
> * Water-resistant interior lining
> * Removable, washable plush comfort cushion
> * Comfortable shoulder straps
> * Separate, absolutely fabulous, side zippered compartment that can conveniently store all of your essentials
> 
> The must-have bag for totally sleek, chic pet travel!
> 
> Rendezvous Pet Porter in basic black available in one size (15" long x 8" wide x 9" high) to accommodate pets up to 10 lbs. A Trixie + Peanut exclusive at an unbelievable price![/B]


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 11 2005, 05:05 PM
> *I haven't found the dual carrier yet but I did find a nice single dog carrier.  It looks like it has more storage for our stuff.  It's on the Trixie + Peanut website.  It is called "Rendezvous Pet Porter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51502*


[/QUOTE]
I love that bag, I've been debating whether to get it or not...I just love how much space it has for my junk. Sometimes when Peanut is in a carrier I make him sit in there with my wallet and cell phone...he must hate me









OHHHHH, the price went down!!!! Used to be about $170 I think....uh ohhhh, now I want it!!!! Maybe someone will buy it for my bday next month


----------



## ourprettytessa

Hi Jessica, 

Tessa and I are new! I don't think we have met yet! I just bought her a Juicy carrier. It is adorable. I will post pics later today, hopefully!























I know a few places you can find the juicy carriers: you can try saks fifth avenue, bloomingdales, glamourdog.com, and ebay (not sure if those are authentic







!)

I hope that helps. Its nice to meet you!


Smiles and wagging tails, 

Nousha, Tessa, and our soon to be baby, Duke.


----------



## saltymalty

We're going to have to create the Juicy Brigade! I have several carriers, and my puppy loves her Juicy bag the best. Which bag did you get?


----------

